# Heroes 11/6/2006 (S01E07) "Nothing to Hide"



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I knew Micah would end up being able to do something since both his mom and his dad can, too.


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

Wow...Rena Sofer. I miss that show she did a few years back..."The Chronicle". :up:


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

SparkleMotion said:


> Wow...Rena Sofer. I miss that show she did a few years back..."The Chronicle". :up:


Thank you! Believe it or not I remembered her from the US version of Coupling. She might be in my top 5...you know, if anyone knew who she was.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Heck, I remember her from General Hospital in the 1990s.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

I remember her from Blind Justice and Ed and as Zach's girl of interest from Saved by the Bell when they went to Hawaii.


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

I think I shouldn't watch this show anymore and wait for the box set dvd of the first season, haha. The episode felt remarkably fast.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Yeah, they're not wasting any time here.

So Sprague is Radioactive Man, eh?


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

Nice cover up by Peter at the brunch. If Isaac moved out then whose apartment did Hiro visit?

When Lyle picked up the staple gun I expected him to hit his own hand to see if he could heal too.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Another great episode. Obviously we are being led to believe that Sprague is the bomb that blows up NY.

Who was the guy who played the reporter (at the Petrelli brunch)? He was so familiar....


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

crowfan said:


> Who was the guy who played the reporter (at the Petrelli brunch)? He was so familiar....


I don't know the actor's name but he played the shifty Homeland Security guy assigned to CTU on last season's 24.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

That's probably what I'm thinking of. Thanks.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Isaac didn't move out, he was kidnapped by eden and her kiss of suggestion powers.

Have to say I did not see the nuclear man thing coming. I mean prior to this episode.

At least they stopped calling horned rim daddy the incarnation of pure evil.

Weak cop out that nikki isn't dead, but I suppose it sort of, kind of makes sense. Not really.


----------



## FreakyD (Oct 15, 2004)

I agree that it looks like Sprague is the thing the Heroes will have to stop to 'save the world'. Maybe I'm thinking too much, but that seems too simple. UNLESS...Sylar has nothing to do with Sprague.

Here's my theory: Sprague/NYC kablooey was the story of focus for the few episodes NBC originally green-lighted (green-lit?). Sylar is the overall story arch (think CSM and the aliens on _X-Files_) that will run throughout the show. If the show got canned after the initial run, the producers could at least wrap up the big bang story.

Theory #2: Horned Rim Glasses (HRG) isn't a bad guy...well, not really bad. I think we'll find that he's part of some sort of shadow organization within the government that has learned of the evolutionary changes and are trying to learn more about them while also trying to figure out how they can best control them/use them to the G's advantage. At some point, our Heroes will be going against those also experiencing the evolutionary leap but using their newfound powers for less-than-cute-and-fuzzy reasons...and who end up led by our man Sylar.

I know, this is all way too "Super Friends"/Scooby Gang, but it makes sense for the ongoing story. And, it lends itself to part of the ongoing drama, which will be Niki/Jessica's struggle to go good or go bad.

*Shameless Plug Alert:* If you haven't heard, there's a new netcast about _Heroes_ called *The 9th*. It's done in part by Miranda Thomas, one of the crew from The Signal. I'm just about to start listening now, but I'll recommend it solely based on her work on The Signal. Should be good stuff. (DISCLAIMER - I have no connection whatsoever to Miranda, The Signal, or The 9th. I just like good netcast.)


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I thought maybe sprague was killed by sylar who then stole his powers and made NYC go boom.


----------



## FreakyD (Oct 15, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> I thought maybe sprague was killed by sylar who then stole his powers and made NYC go boom.


Interesting theory about Sylar...essentially positing that Sylar acquires powers by stealing the brains?

I'd disagree, only because Sylar has been referred to as 'Patient Zero'. The implication is that he was the first to exhibit signs of the evolutionary leap. Sucks to be him that he seems to have more than one to deal with. I'd guess that he's being/has been driven mad by the onset of the powers and not being able to control them (at least initially, like Greg's mind-reading ability), and now he's stealing the brains to study up on what happened and, maybe, how he can stop/reverse it.

This would also imply that maybe Sylar killed Daddy Suresh after reaching out to him for help and not getting what he needed.


----------



## arcadefreaque (Aug 31, 2006)

dswallow said:


> I knew Micah would end up being able to do something since both his mom and his dad can, too.


no kidding.. the power to get free long-distance calls.. awesome!

I dunno.. I have been looking forward to Monday nights every since this show started.. but it seems like they're bringing out the weak sauce all of a sudden. I don't _want_ it to be.. but I'm starting to feel some disappointment here with the last couple episodes (or at least this one)  Man, I hope they turn it back up for next week!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I thought this was a great episode. 

I also thought it was a nice twist that Nathan's wife is in a wheelchair - I didn't expect that. 

I also liked that Peter seems to be able to form a mental connection with his patients. It will be interesting to see exactly how his powers are "defined". We've seen/speculated he can leech or mirror powers from others, but what do you call what Peter did with Simone's father?

Nikki's alter ego has a name: Jessica. Is this the first time it was revealed on the show?


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

I thought this was a very weak episode when compared to past episodes. The first few went rocket fast to build up the character development, but the last two have shifted into low gear (almost reverse) as far as plot development.

It is still the best new show on TV this season, but there has to be some consistency. Also, how about more of an explanation as to how & why all the heroes paths keep crossing each other.


----------



## mgarthe (Mar 3, 2006)

So some Heroes carry the helix marking and now the cop and Sprague have the 2 scratch marks??

Could someone please spoilerize the scenes for next week? (and anything that happened after DL hung up the payphone) I forgot to pad TiVo!

Thanks.


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

They can't have it pumped up every week. They are answering questions and giving us storyline. If everyone ran around at super speed every single week we'd wear out very fast. This episode felt fast and was satasfying becuase several questions where answered and oppertunities given for things to change and grow.

They have to relax you before taking you back up, thats proper arcs. Shows that keep you reved eventually exhaust you as well or leave things lacking. We need to know the charaters to like the charaters and that means background as well as them dealing with the events not just having them.

Last weeks was way to slow, but I think its a set up. I like going into the big stuff understanding whats going on. People are running around and stuff is happening, but we have to know why.

If dude is radioactive man it explains the way the big bomb image looks kinda like a person. It was a subtile hint prehaps.

Right now charaters are growing. Peter has made his decisions and is going with them instead of being wishy washy even if it means his reputation. Hiro is improving with his control, and Micha is going to turn into a major player as well as being the link that controls Jessica (IMO).

Its the cop that has the marks on his shoulder as did radioactive man. Is that a tag of some sort?



Spoiler



And glasses dad was crying when he said 'thats my daughter' in the upcoming events. I think he sees Issac's paintings.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Based on what I saw in the preview for next week...



Spoiler



I think HRG turns out to be a good guy who is just trying to find out what is going on with his daughter.. he seems upset to learn of her impending doom.



Oh, and as for this picture the guy in Vegas has.. Peter doesn't need the actual picture, he just wants to take a look at it? can't they just e-mail him a pic of it, and be done? did Nathan even suggest that as an option? or does he (and perhaps Peter) think Peter needs to hold the actual picture in his hands to make use of it??


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

can anyone recap what happened after DL hung up the phone?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

choccy said:


> Oh, and as for this picture the guy in Vegas has.. Peter doesn't need the actual picture, he just wants to take a look at it? can't they just e-mail him a pic of it, and be done? did Nathan even suggest that as an option? or does he (and perhaps Peter) think Peter needs to hold the actual picture in his hands to make use of it??


Here's the weird part. If you pay attnetion to the big brother's end of the phone conversation with Linderman, Linderman actually *agrees* to give him the painting. Big bro says, "yes, straight to the gallery. I appreciate it". But then he tells little bro that Linderman refused. What up wit dat?

Also, blonde cheerleader girl is clearly, well, a blonde cheerleader. Here's this massively important videotape chronicling your deepest darkest secret, and what do you do? Just leave it on the kitchen counter. What a maroon.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

I thought it was a good episode, and it ran at a good pace. 
NBC cut off he last minute again this week!! Thought it was just a one off last week. Luckily I recorded S60 so caught the last part, but I guess a 1 minute padding needs to be added to my SP.


----------



## DMHinCO (Dec 14, 2000)

About the cop.

Not particularly smart. Fails his detective exams. Failing in most aspects of his life. Kind of a weak guy.

Gets a little break by helping with radioactive man's arrest. Things are looking up. I'm starting to root for the guy. He's an underdog.

Then his boss is banging his wife. And his shoulder shows he's one of the bad guys.

Bummer.


----------



## avery (May 29, 2006)

busyba said:


> Here's the weird part. If you pay attnetion to the big brother's end of the phone conversation with Linderman, Linderman actually *agrees* to give him the painting. Big bro says, "yes, straight to the gallery. I appreciate it". But then he tells little bro that Linderman refused. What up wit dat?


I caught that too. Initially, I thought Nathan was softening a bit and stepping up to *returning the favor* - since Peter covered for him at brunch. No insight as to what his agenda is though.


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

His agenda is to be a big uber butthole.

I don't know if cop is bad, I think cop is tattooed by HRG prehaps in some way? Maybe marked by Sylar? I think it has a deeper meaning.



Spoiler



Also in spoilers suresh makes some kinda personal or non personal discovery.

They say that the time is coming soon for the cheerleader and show her running up the bleachers in that painted scene.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

DMHinCO said:


> And his shoulder shows he's one of the bad guys.


I disagree there - I think his shoulder shows that he's been caught and experimented on by HRG.

I'm a little disappointed they keep introducing more and more people with powers. At some point if virtually every character we spend time with has special powers, it becomes a little less interesting. Michah is really started to grate on my nerves anyway, and I would like nuclear guy to just blow up that whole little family.


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

DMHinCO said:


> About the cop.
> 
> Not particularly smart. Fails his detective exams. Failing in most aspects of his life. Kind of a weak guy.
> 
> ...


Well, they mentioned that he is dyslexic. That would make it difficult for him to pass a written test no matter how well he knows the material.

I thought that was his partner, not his boss. 

The conversation with Micah and "Jessica" was creepy as heck. How old is he? 8? mabey 10 at the most? And he seems perfectly comfortable to talk to "Jessica" ABOUT his mother. CREEPY!

I don't think the marks are good / evil denoting. I don't know what they are, but I just can't believe the cop is a good guy (and I am curious to see if/how they try to make Niki/Jessica a good guy.") I found it interesting that DL and Micah discussed being a good guy or a bad guy and what it means to be a hero. I am sure that forshadows something, but I don't know what.



> When Lyle picked up the staple gun I expected him to hit his own hand to see if he could heal too.


Well, he does know that Claire is adopted.


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

Zevida said:


> I disagree there - I think his shoulder shows that he's been caught and experimented on by HRG..


But it didn't show up right after HRG left, it was only after he came in contact with Radioactive man, and after he was reading the mind of a person who died.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

They could introduce us to perfectly human football players and coaches and their families in a little town in Texas -- but nobody apparently wants to watch that.

Or seemingly random people in Greenwich Village who have these intertwined relationships that they don't know about. But nobody apparently is watching that.

Or ordinary people bound together by an extraordinary 52-hour event and how they deal with the aftermath. But nobody seems to be watching that, either.

Or the incredibly glib people involved in a fourth-rate network and its signature late-night show, dealing with mundane conflicts of culture and politics. But nobody's watching them at all.

Nope. America wants to watch superheroes. Or impossibly gorgeous and lusty doctors who get some of the weirdest patients in the history of mankind. Or police procedurals with incredibly detailed gore and guts.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I know there was a point I was trying to make in that previous post, but I'm not quite sure what it was...


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

I feel so bad for the cop. He has the worse superpower ever. Could you imagine having to hear what everyone thinks about you? Just think about when you walk down the street. You silently judge just about everyone you pass by. I couldn't handle that kind of burden.

Now his ex-partner is banging his wife. All he really has is the FBI chick, who it seems is using him (his abilities) for her own personal gain (to be the one to capture sylar). Poor guy.

Imagine how freaked you would be if you discovered that you sister could heal herself. Do we know if Claire's brother was adopted as well?

Hiro was awesome again. I love how he takes his time and explains to the kid that he was gonna help them. He does need to hit the gym though...then maybe he can get his sword...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danplaysbass said:


> Imagine how freaked you would be if you discovered that you sister could heal herself.


I don't think that would freak me out at all. That actually sounds pretty cool.

But I probably WOULD be freaked out if I discovered she stands in front of speeding cars for kicks...


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

Well the FBI agent...



Spoiler



In the previews for next week the cop says "What! You think I'm like them?!" maybe talking to her. They also show her pulling her gun on radioactive man like he tried ot escape or is escaping


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I like the theory about the marks on the cop and radio active man being a marker for them being experimented on. But, I figured they know who they experimented on. I'm thinking it may be a marker like the psycho Nikki alter ego has, the one Nikki (Jessica) has is for the bad guys, the ones with the double slash marks are the good guys.

Also, The cop having sex with mind readers wife, was a partner, not a boss. He may be a detective now but I never got the impression that he was minder readers boss. Maybe I saw it wrong too.

Oh and I do not trust political brother.


----------



## Squeege96 (May 1, 2006)

ruexp67 said:


> But it didn't show up right after HRG left, it was only after he came in contact with Radioactive man, and after he was reading the mind of a person who died.


I'm am not sure that is accurate. I can't remember -- Did we see his shoulder before this episode?

BTW, won't it be cool if Peter's ability to mimic powers and Slyar's powers were tied in some way? I wonder if Peter will be able to retain the powers that he has come into contact with.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

dswallow said:


> I knew Micah would end up being able to do something since both his mom and his dad can, too.


http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4488686&&#post4488686

Micah is a genius at a level that he understands how important it is to not let people know that he's a genius.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Meathead said:


> Also, how about more of an explanation as to how & why all the heroes paths keep crossing each other.


I've just been assuming that there are Heroes out there other than the ones we have been introduced to so far, perhaps many others. The ones we are seeing are the ones whose paths are crossing but there is no larger 'reason' behind why these particular Heroes' paths cross. We may see other of the heroes from time to time, and there may be some we never see. There may be other whole sets out there that are crossing paths, too, that may be the subject of future seasons of the show.



mgarthe said:


> So some Heroes carry the helix marking and now the cop and Sprague have the 2 scratch marks??


I thought it a possibility that the two scratch marks are the beginnings of the helix marking (two of the three horizontal lines, with no S yet).

I really liked this episode. It wasn't my favorite one so far, but it was solid. I enjoyed hearing Nathan argue about the uselessness of his superpower ("I have no gun, I have no badge, what - I can rescue a cat out of a tree?"). I can actually kind of see his point, and can see some logic to his argument that he can affect more change through politics than through flight. If, that is, he were entering politics to affect change and not to grab power. I think the latter is more likely.

I wasn't crazy about the time-stopping effects when the car blew up this time. The tire suspended in midair looked great, but the explosion and everything else just looked flat this time around. In previous episodes it seemed more like Hiro was moving through a frozen 3D space. This time around, it seemed more like he was moving against a frozen backdrop. Maybe it was just me.

So, is the implication that Sprague's wife's cancer was caused by her sustained proximity to her radioactive husband? If so, and if he realizes that he essentially was the cause of her death, it would certainly lend his character some gravitas.

My theory [that Matt (the cop's) story is playing out in the past, that the little orphan girl he rescued was Claire as a younger child, and that the mysterious man trying to abduct her was Peter] seems officially to be blown out of the water by this episode, given that Matt was seen talking on a Motorola Razr. I guess it could be argued that his story is taking place in 2006, and everyone else is in 2016, but I'm not going to go there. I liked the hypothesis and it was fun seeing it survive through a few episodes, but I'm pronouncing it dead to me. It was far out there to begin with. Just would have been neat if things had played out that way.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

If a reporter comes to my house for a family brunch and starts talking about me disappearing with a blonde in Las Vegas in front of my wheelchair bound wife and mother, I would proceed to kick his butt to and fro, fore and aft, hither and thither, near and far, yonder and close, here and there, up and down the street.

Micah could make a killing as a tv repairman.

The episode title was "Nothing To Hide". Petrelli's wife's name is Heide.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh, something else, did DL say where he was going during this episode or last episode? I'm guessing he's going to NY?


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Sadara said:


> Also, The cop having sex with mind readers wife, was a partner, not a boss. He may be a detective now but I never got the impression that he was minder readers boss. Maybe I saw it wrong too.
> 
> Oh and I do not trust political brother.


Pretty sure he is his partner. In the one conversation he even said something to the effect of I have been your partner for x years, I can practically read your mind.

Didn't really care for the cheating storyline. Just seemed to predictable and over done. How many shows have we seen where the cops sife is cheating on him with his partner?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Did the cop partner "think" that he was nailing the wife or that he wanted to nail the wife?


----------



## Squeege96 (May 1, 2006)

I forgot to pad my recording last night (again!)

Can someone give some details as to what happens after DL hangs up the phone with Micah?

Thanks!


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Did the cop partner "think" that he was nailing the wife or that he wanted to nail the wife?


If I remember corectly he said that he was nailing her. Or I guess that he thought he was nailing her.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

dimented said:


> If I remember corectly he said that he was nailing her. Or I guess that he thought he was nailing her.


He was thinking something to the effect of :

"Loser ... I am hitting his wife and it is so SWEET!

-Roll


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

We had to rewind that part to listen for if he was going to hit his wife, or if he was already hitting his wife. It wasn't clear, but it was enough to upset Matt, understandably so.


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

My theory on the scratch marks on the cop, and nuke-boy, is that as their powers develop, the symbol appears. It only appears on Nikki when Jessica takes over and utilizes her full powers. The others that are using their powers a lot, like Claire, we have yet to see if she bears the mark.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

There was also the indication from his wife that she had a secret.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm going to guess that Micah has the power to communicate with and manipulate electronics.
Could come in very handy bypassing electronic locks and timers.
(Assuming it's a bomb and not Radioactive Man)


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> ...So Sprague is Radioactive Man, eh?


I was thinking more along the lines of:


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

So is Niki's power a split personality only, or does she split into two people? 
I have just a bit of confusion. I got the impression when she was talking to herself in last week's episode that she actually splits into two people, but now I'm thinking that's wrong.


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> So is Niki's power a split personality only, or does she split into two people?
> I have just a bit of confusion. I got the impression when she was talking to herself in last week's episode that she actually splits into two people, but now I'm thinking that's wrong.


She doesn't split into two people - same person; different personalities (and strengths/powers). When she was talking to herself in the previous episode she was talking into the mirror.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

I felt the episode was a little rushed but it was satisfying nonetheless. Can Nathan smile any bigger? 

Now that all the heroes have been introduced, next week's episode should get the ball rolling. Prepare for a bumpy ride!


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

ruexp67 said:


> The conversation with Micah and "Jessica" was creepy as heck. How old is he? 8? mabey 10 at the most? And he seems perfectly comfortable to talk to "Jessica" ABOUT his mother. CREEPY!


that whole conversation made me think this - that the "secret about mommy" that Micah mentioned to DL was indeed her split persona. I think he knew about it, as he's seen both personas. And when Jessica has been in control in the past, they probably conversed and she perhaps said something to him about helping out his mom, so he kind of knew what the deal is with Niki / Jessica.

Thus, when he was talking to her on the phone, he realized it was Jessica he was talking to - nothing new - and wanted to talk to his conscious mom, but since she couldn't switch back, he figured ok, I'll let Jessica take care of it. That kinda thing.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

So is Micah responsible for erasing the video tape of her killing all the linderman thugs then? Just a thought.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

"Micah Has Two Mommies." 

Rena Sofer looked _really_ good with the straight hair.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

milo99 said:


> that whole conversation made me think this - that the "secret about mommy" that Micah mentioned to DL was indeed her split persona. I think he knew about it, as he's seen both personas. And when Jessica has been in control in the past, they probably conversed and she perhaps said something to him about helping out his mom, so he kind of knew what the deal is with Niki / Jessica.


I being led to believe that DL mentioned to Micah about the 2 personas in the car while driving.

Does anyone know why the other persona was named Jessica? I didnt seem to get the conversation between Niki and her sister.


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

Squeege96 said:


> I'm am not sure that is accurate. I can't remember -- Did we see his shoulder before this episode?


We haven't seen his shoulder, but he has (he put on nicer clothes for his romantic dinner, I assumed he showered at some point before work, he was putting on his patrol uniform(presumably changing OUT of street clothes), then changed into the suit.

He seemed surprised by the scratches when he found them. It's possible he didn't see them before, but that seem unlikely.


----------



## srs5694 (Oct 14, 2001)

My thought on this episode is that Linderman is becoming rather prominent. As a never-seen background character for the Nikki/Jessica/Micah/DL storyline, fine; I can accept that he's just an average wealthy shady character. Then he shows up (but not on-screen) in the Nathan Petrelli storyline. With the latest episode, he's become intertwined in the Peter Petrelli and Isaac Mendez storyline. In a figurative sense, he's got a finger in every pie. (Well, about half of them.) For an unseen character, it would have been as easy for the writers to split this role up -- say, to have the painting sold to somebody else. Having it go to Linderman makes me think that he's more significant than just a "reputed ganster," as the reporter said. This also raises the question of why he was interested in this particular painting. Several hypotheses about Linderman spring to mind:


Linderman is working with HRG in some way (perhaps Linderman is HRG's boss).
Linderman _is_ HRG. (Convenient how we've never seen Linderman, isn't it?) This hypothesis would be blown away if Nathan Petrelli had ever actually met Linderman, though, since he'd have recognized him when HRG and the Haitian were chasing him.
Linderman is Sylar.
Although unaffiliated with HRG or Sylar, Linderman might be independently aware of, studying, and perhaps manipulating the Heroes for unknown reasons.

Of course, this could all be barking up the wrong tree. The writers might just have needed some unmet characters to do things like buy the painting and ended up merging them all into one character. Personally, I think that'd be a bit sloppy if true. Linderman's been too important for too many individual story lines to be unimportant to the overall story line, IMHO.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

headroll said:


> He was thinking something to the effect of :
> 
> "Loser ... I am hitting his wife and it is so SWEET!
> 
> -Roll


No, I think he said he could nail her because she is hot - well, something to that effect. I listend to that line several times, but it was never clear that he said he actually WAS nailing the wife.

I think that given what the cop "heard" his wife think that morning, he was extra sensitive to his partner's comment.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

I'm a little disappointed they never explained what happened to the cop at the store after he passed out.. they totally ignored that this week. I assume he passed out, more cops showed up, recognized him and took him away/home/whatever without any trouble because the next time we see him, he's at home as if nothing happened. It wouldn't have taken 30 seconds for them to finish that scene though!


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

modnar said:


> No, I think he said he could nail her because she is hot - well, something to that effect. I listend to that line several times, but it was never clear that he said he actually WAS nailing the wife.
> 
> I think that given what the cop "heard" his wife think that morning, he was extra sensitive to his partner's comment.


I'm pretty sure he said he was nailing her. I'll check.


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

I think it is funny that cheerleader girl sticks her hand in the garbage disposal, jumps off buildings, gets run over by a car, and grabs a pan of muffins right out of the oven and not a peep, but her brother sticking a staple in her hand makes her scream. 

I love this show!! About the only reason I have EVER come up with to be glad it was a Monday.

The Micah thing is a little annoying, though the part with him talking to Jessica and asking about his mom caught me a little off guard. Him telling her where they were just didn't seem right. He appears to be smarter than that.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

He said:

"Loser.. I'm nailing your wife and she is so fine *laugh*"


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

modnar said:


> No, I think he said he could nail her because she is hot - well, something to that effect. I listend to that line several times, but it was never clear that he said he actually WAS nailing the wife.
> 
> I think that given what the cop "heard" his wife think that morning, he was extra sensitive to his partner's comment.


I watched it with the CC on and while I don't remember the exact wording, there was nothing ambiguous about it. I'm pretty sure he said, "LOSER. I'm nailing his wife and she is so fine." Edit: choccy posted his while I was composing this novel.



cheesesteak said:


> If a reporter comes to my house for a family brunch and starts talking about me disappearing with a blonde in Las Vegas in front of my wheelchair bound wife and mother, I would proceed to kick his butt to and fro, fore and aft, hither and thither, near and far, yonder and close, here and there, up and down the street.


If he reacted that way, it would basically confirm what the reporter was saying, and that's the last thing he wanted to do. That's why he's a politician and you're posting on an internet forum. 



cheesesteak said:


> Micah could make a killing as a tv repairman.


I got the impression that he had to be touching the item. The phone started working after he touched it, and when DL took the receiver out of his hand and listened to it, it was back to the same static sound as before.



dimented said:


> Pretty sure he is his partner. In the one conversation he even said something to the effect of I have been your partner for x years, I can practically read your mind.


I think he said something like, "We rode in the same car for three years," implying that they used to be partners, but I don't think they are anymore. In fact, I think the later part where Parkman hears him think, "LOSER" shows that the partner has advanced within the ranks of the PD, probably passing the detective exam, while Parkman is still a beat cop.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Cboath said:


> I think it is funny that cheerleader girl sticks her hand in the garbage disposal, jumps off buildings, gets run over by a car, and grabs a pan of muffins right out of the oven and not a peep, but her brother sticking a staple in her hand makes her scream.


How she handled that lends credence to the theory that she desperately wanted to be found out, that it's a secret she can no longer contain. Along with leaving the tape laying around for anyone to find, she showed her brother her power on purpose. She could have quite easily smacked him for what he did and then ran off to the bathroom, removed the staple there and put a band-aid where you'd expect her to have the puncture wound. Her brother would be none the wiser, but no, she had to pull it out right in front of him so he could see the healing process.

Oh, and considering the wound, there was an awful lot of blood. I've had a staple in my hand before, it didn't hardly bleed, and it wasn't that painful either!


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

choccy said:


> How she handled that lends credence to the theory that she desperately wanted to be found out, that it's a secret she can no longer contain. Along with leaving the tape laying around for anyone to find, she showed her brother her power on purpose. She could have quite easily smacked him for what he did and then ran off to the bathroom, removed the staple there and put a band-aid where you'd expect her to have the puncture wound. Her brother would be none the wiser, but no, she had to pull it out right in front of him so he could see the healing process.
> 
> Oh, and considering the wound, there was an awful lot of blood. I've had a staple in my hand before, it didn't hardly bleed, and it wasn't that painful either!


 That is almost exactly what I said to my wife last night after that scene.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm of the opinion that Linderman either IS Sylar or working with him.

After re-watching a previous episode, I think I'm also laying to rest the cop is in a different timeline theory. If he is in a different timeline, he's not off by much...it's still weird though that he has no affiliation with any of the other heroes though. But when HRG held him captive the cop mentioned Claire. So whatever timeline he's in, it's a timeline where HRG already has Claire. As for the marks on him and radioactive guy, I think they're just something to show that they've been tested on. Maybe it's a government mark. If HRG is working for a secret government agency, maybe they're asking him to mark the test subjects so if any other member of the same government agency comes across them, they'll be able to see that they've been tested before and should be in the system.

I thought when I saw the episode title that it was Nothing to Hyde (like Dr. Jeckle and Mr. Hyde) and I said to myself that Nikki's alter ego was probably sticking around.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

avery said:


> I caught that too. Initially, I thought Nathan was softening a bit and stepping up to *returning the favor* - since Peter covered for him at brunch. No insight as to what his agenda is though.


Have they shown a shot of Nathan's back? Maybe he's a bad guy too. Maybe Peter is? Nothing says just because they're brothers, they have to be good or bad.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

I think we should start referring to mind wiping guy with HRG as "Euro Dude", like Nathan did in this episode


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

choccy said:


> I think we should start referring to mind wiping guy with HRG as "Euro Dude", like Nathan did in this episode


Where did he get that from anyway? What's "Euro" about a black guy who doesn't talk?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

choccy said:


> I think we should start referring to mind wiping guy with HRG as "Euro Dude", like Nathan did in this episode


I can't recall where I heard/read it, but the Heroes production team internally refer to him as



Spoiler



The Haitian



I'm not sure why I spoilerized that - just in case its relevant, I guess.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Figaro said:


> Where did he get that from anyway? What's "Euro" about a black guy who doesn't talk?


Yeah, I wondered the same thing. I saw no Euro vibe from the guy. Maybe that's their extremely PC way of not saying "Black guy."


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

danterner said:


> So, is the implication that Sprague's wife's cancer was caused by her sustained proximity to her radioactive husband? If so, and if he realizes that he essentially was the cause of her death, it would certainly lend his character some gravitas.


Yes, I think that was definitely the implication. When they showed the burned oncologist and mentioned all the radiation my first thought was that Sprague (although we didn't know his name yet) had cancer caused by his own mutation, but it looks like it happened to his wife instead. Poor guy.



dimented said:


> Pretty sure he is his partner. In the one conversation he even said something to the effect of I have been your partner for x years, I can practically read your mind.
> 
> Didn't really care for the cheating storyline. Just seemed to predictable and over done. How many shows have we seen where the cops sife is cheating on him with his partner?


Agreed, in fact as soon as we met the partner this episode I said "he's banging your wife" to the TV screen (yes, I talk to my TV).



choccy said:


> I'm a little disappointed they never explained what happened to the cop at the store after he passed out.. they totally ignored that this week. I assume he passed out, more cops showed up, recognized him and took him away/home/whatever without any trouble because the next time we see him, he's at home as if nothing happened. It wouldn't have taken 30 seconds for them to finish that scene though!


I didn't think he actually passed out, I thought he just got dizzy/flustered and ran out of the building.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

choccy said:


> I'm a little disappointed they never explained what happened to the cop at the store after he passed out.. they totally ignored that this week. I assume he passed out, more cops showed up, recognized him and took him away/home/whatever without any trouble because the next time we see him, he's at home as if nothing happened. It wouldn't have taken 30 seconds for them to finish that scene though!


They did allude to it when Parkman told FBI chick that he's having trouble filtering out all the voices and that being able to hear all those thoughts isn't all it's cracked up to be. I thought that was their way of talking about the trouble he'd had at the C-Store.


----------



## moonjockey (Oct 17, 2006)

Did anyone else notice the story in the newspaper about the upcoming eclipse in last nights show


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

What I don't get about the cop's wife storyline is this: he overhears his co-worker's thoughts for five seconds and something slips; yet he spent at least an entire _day_ deliberately listening to his wife's thoughts (even while being intimate) and she never once had a single thought about the other guy?!


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

dcheesi said:


> What I don't get about the cop's wife storyline is this: he overhears his co-worker's thoughts for five seconds and something slips; yet he spent at least an entire _day_ deliberately listening to his wife's thoughts (even while being intimate) and she never once had a single thought about the other guy?!


Agree!! I had the same thought watching the show last night. Just didn't make sense. I'm ready for them to not talk about the cheating wife, let him and the FBI girl do more investigating. I can only imagine this connection is going to elaborate on Radioactive Man and Sylar and hopefully bring some of the storyline together.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

dcheesi said:


> What I don't get about the cop's wife storyline is this: he overhears his co-worker's thoughts for five seconds and something slips; yet he spent at least an entire _day_ deliberately listening to his wife's thoughts (even while being intimate) and she never once had a single thought about the other guy?!


Thats a very good point.

Some had asked what it was that his wife thought, it was something on the lines of "How could he know? We've been so careful..."


----------



## HoosierFan (May 8, 2001)

Squeege96 said:


> I forgot to pad my recording last night (again!)
> 
> Can someone give some details as to what happens after DL hangs up the phone with Micah?
> 
> Thanks!


Since no one responded and I didn't want to be the fourth person to ask, I went to the NBC and watched the last couple of minutes...

After DL hung up the phone they showed that there was an "Out of Order" sign on the phone, implying that Micah made the phone work.

They then showed a scene of "Jessica" hanging up and loading her gun.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

HoosierFan said:


> After DL hung up the phone they showed that there was an "Out of Order" sign on the phone, implying that Micah made the phone work.


To clarify, the out-of-order sign was there from the beginning of the scene. What they showed was DL noticing it, and thus presumably believing that Micah had not actually made a phone call.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

HoosierFan said:


> After DL hung up the phone they showed that there was an "Out of Order" sign on the phone, implying that Micah made the phone work.


Did you not watch the show? They very clearly showed the "Out of Order" sign before Micah placed the call, and the phone didn't work when Micah first picked it up, but it started working after he touched the phone.

The reason the camera went back to the sign after DL hung up the phone was to show that DL saw the sign and therefore didn't suspect that Micah was actually talking to anyone. Micah told DL he was just fooling around, and the existence of the sign should have been confirmation to DL of that fact.

Edit: Man, I'm slow today.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

drew2k said:


> I thought this was a great episode.
> 
> I also thought it was a nice twist that Nathan's wife is in a wheelchair - I didn't expect that.
> 
> ...


I think at this point we can say he's something of an EMPATH, able to make a deep connection mentally and physically with others.

He seems to be able to sense emotions somewhat to, tho I don't think he realizes it.

Just speculating..

For more info see this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empath


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

glumlord said:


> I think at this point we can say he's something of an EMPATH, able to make a deep connection mentally and physically with others.
> 
> He seems to be able to sense emotions somewhat to, tho I don't think he realizes it.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Heroes threads. Please start at the beginning.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

choccy said:


> Oh, and considering the wound, there was an awful lot of blood. I've had a staple in my hand before, it didn't hardly bleed, and it wasn't that painful either!


Well, that's fairly obvious. HRG would have staples with hollow-point points, of course.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> Welcome to the Heroes threads. Please start at the beginning.


While I'm not a big fan of smeeking, I don't think it would be fair to have someone go back and read EVERY thread regarding a show. I think what glumlord was trying to point out was that Peter has a deep emotional connection to people around him, not just "heroes" he comes in contact with. And that was pretty relivant in this episode after the death of Simone's father.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Meathead said:


> Also, how about more of an explanation as to how & why all the heroes paths keep crossing each other.


Don't mistake coincidence for fate.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> While I'm not a big fan of smeeking, I don't think it would be fair to have someone go back and read EVERY thread regarding a show. I think what glumlord was trying to point out was that Peter has a deep emotional connection to people around him, not just "heroes" he comes in contact with. And that was pretty relivant in this episode after the death of Simone's father.


And what I was pointing out was that the fact that Peter is an empath has been known and widely discussed for several weeks. I don't really expect someone to go back and read all the threads, but to think that they're coming here with some neato bit of new information is kind of naive.


----------



## jhausmann (Aug 21, 2002)

SeanC said:


> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4488686&&#post4488686
> 
> Micah is a genius at a level that he understands how important it is to not let people know that he's a genius.


Micah is more than a genius, he appears to be able to manipulate technology (mentally and physically). ANother ability that would be useful for the "mimic" to borrow (assuming he'll need a collection of powers), if the explosion is caused by an actual bomb.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

danplaysbass said:


> Thats a very good point.
> 
> Some had asked what it was that his wife thought, it was something on the lines of "How could he know? We've been so careful..."


Ah, I missed that (it was a bit garbled on my recording). So at least they tried to address it in this episode; still seems like a change since the previous episode, though.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

choccy said:


> He said:
> 
> "Loser.. I'm nailing your wife and she is so fine *laugh*"


yep


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Welcome to the Heroes threads. Please start at the beginning.


Get off your high Horse.. I've followed every tivo thread on each episode, I watched the trailer.

Heck I've even posted spoilers in past I've dug up from interviews.

We all know he's able to leech powers, so don't be a dumb butt, I was trying to clarify and categorize his powers further.

Show me a thread where someone said he seemed to have empathic properties? I have heard the word leech used over and over in these threads but it goes further than that I think.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> While I'm not a big fan of smeeking, I don't think it would be fair to have someone go back and read EVERY thread regarding a show. I think what glumlord was trying to point out was that Peter has a deep emotional connection to people around him, not just "heroes" he comes in contact with. And that was pretty relivant in this episode after the death of Simone's father.


Thank you unicorn, my comments were relevant based on this episode.

Empathy is quite often described as being linked to another person emotionally at a different level, even to the point where when one person feels pain they will feel the same pain.

I made this observation based on his dream/death of simone's father. It truthfully seemed like he helped the father move on peacefully.

What also makes sense to me is that he's a caregiver as that usually goes along with being an empath.

If devdog stated specifically that he was empathic before in a post and I somehow missed it I apologize for smeeking, but I do follow the threads and he had no right to be so darn rude.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

devdogaz said:


> And what I was pointing out was that the fact that Peter is an empath has been known and widely discussed for several weeks. I don't really expect someone to go back and read all the threads, but to think that they're coming here with some neato bit of new information is kind of naive.


I'm only about half way through last weeks episode thread, but so far I haven't read any where that he is an empath until this thread, he's been referred to as a leech of powers in the past. If he can share a dream with Simone's father, his ability goes much futher than leeching other heroes' powers, but having empathy to everyone. I don't think this is something that has been discussed yet. At the very least, it's clear that Peter hasn't gotten a firm hold of his power yet.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

Sadara said:


> At the very least, it's clear that Peter hasn't gotten a firm hold of his power yet.


Indeed... Hell, even we don't have a firm grip on what he can and can't do just yet.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

Sadara said:


> I'm only about half way through last weeks episode thread, but so far I haven't read any where that he is an empath until this thread, he's been referred to as a leech of powers in the past. If he can share a dream with Simone's father, his ability goes much futher than leeching other heroes' powers, but having empathy to everyone. I don't think this is something that has been discussed yet. At the very least, it's clear that Peter hasn't gotten a firm hold of his power yet.


Ok I went through all the posts in last 3 months because I was so frustrated by Devdogs response..

There is only one mention of the word empath which I quoted below, and no one responded to this post which was on the last page of a episode from 3 weeks ago. It was pure speculation, and the poster ended up being correct. I believe the word leech was being used because it was so similar to the leech character in the latest xmen movie, but Peter's powers apparently go way further.

Quote from danterner



> I'm going to float the following as a possibility though I realize it is very unlikely - please try to poke holes in it.
> 
> We haven't seen much yet of Greg Grunberg's character, the cop. We haven't seen him interact with any of the other heroes. We have seen him, in this episode, with Horn Rimmed Glasses Guy, but apart from that do we have anything that necessarily ties the cop to a specific time period? I'd love to see the story play out such that a few episodes in we come to realize that the cop's storyline is playing out not in the "present" October, but at some point in the past - 10 years or so in the past, actually. Ultimately, he could still wind up being connected to the other heroes via Hiro. The reason I like this as a possible twist is that it opens up the possibility that the girl that the cop rescued (whose parents were killed, and who was later "stalked" by the mystery multiple-powered person while she was in custody) is actually a young Claire, pre-adoption. And the mysterious multiple-powered person who tries to abduct the girl is actually Peter, the *empath*, who evidences each of the other heroes' powers in the abduction attempt while he is trying to "save" her in the past before HRG ever got a hold of her to adopt her. Or something like that.


----------



## bustergonad (Jul 15, 2001)

I'm sure it's been mentioned but I'm way too lazy to go back and re-read all the "heroes" threads. Hiro had a small bit part in Goldmember, during the Mini driving up the rear of the Godzilla part. If it is not him then it is somebody who looks very much like him.

Roy


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Another great episode! So much stuff going on, so many questions and answers being thrown at us. 

I agree on the whole Claire wanting to be discovered thing. We know she's tried to tell her Dad, this thing with her brother was just a matter of timing and location and I think she went for it. As was said, she could have easily just gone to the bathroom to remove the staple. But instead she did it in front of him. I think she did not get the response she wanted however. I think she was expecting her young hip brother to go "cool!" and not be freaked out.

I did have one problem with the episode that no one has mentioned yet. When DL and Micah came upon the car wreck, DL went to try and help rescue the person in the car. How he did it was questionable in my opinion.

If _I_ came upon a car wreck and was going to help someone locked in their car who needed help... *I would have immediately used my arm to break a window, unlock the car and get the person out.*

So why did he just stand there not sure what to do and then use his powers? Why didn't HE break the window? Seemed like a cheap gimmick to get an on-screen use of his powers, not a realistic approach to the burning car scenario.

I also agree to the idea that Peter appears to be an empath. His dream of Simone's Dad, plus his character's own personal care for others, and then what Simone said her Dad said. I think this all is telling us that his powers go well beyond being a proximity mimic.

And regarding "Radioactive Man"... while it would be easy to believe that somehow he will be the reason for the explosion, I think it's a little too convenient for him to suddenly appear and have this power. And then to be the explanation for what is to come. I think they are trying to possibly throw us off the trail to some degree here. I dunno if he will be the reason, maybe connected somehow but like I said, I think they are baiting us with him.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

jhausmann said:


> Micah is more than a genius, he appears to be able to manipulate technology (mentally and physically).


I'm about to show my parental side, but for anyone that's seen Sky High, they refer to it as a technopath.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Sadara said:


> At the very least, it's clear that Peter hasn't gotten a firm hold of his power yet.


Not to mention the fact that he still thinks that he can fly and that is his power. Did he not notice that something happened when he was with Isaak and finished the painting?

What episode was it where we got the line, "Be the one we need"? We know its Peter, but which one do they need, who knows. I know its been discussed that he will play an active roll in saving the cheerleader/world. But somehow I think that whatever power he uses (the one they need) I think we have no seen yet in him.

Makes me wonder if Peter has even more capabilities beyond what we do now know about it.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

bustergonad said:


> I'm sure it's been mentioned but I'm way too lazy to go back and re-read all the "heroes" threads. Hiro had a small bit part in Goldmember, during the Mini driving up the rear of the Godzilla part. If it is not him then it is somebody who looks very much like him.


Masi was in 4 or 5 episodes of Scrubs (i dont remember seeing him) as well. He was indeed in Goldmember, and is credited as "japanese pedestrian".

He's done a ton of bit parts. This must be his big Hollywood break, and what a break it is! I have a feeling he will be everywhere soon.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

rkester said:


> I agree on the whole Claire wanting to be discovered thing. We know she's tried to tell her Dad, this thing with her brother was just a matter of timing and location and I think she went for it. As was said, she could have easily just gone to the bathroom to remove the staple. But instead she did it in front of him. I think she did not get the response she wanted however. I think she was expecting her young hip brother to go "cool!" and not be freaked out.


I was sure it was her brother who pulled the staple out. But you're the second or third person to say that she pulled it out herself, so maybe I saw it wrong. Regardless, if she had run to the bathroom and yanked it out herself he still could have just looked at her hand and seen that there were no puncture marks to know that it worked.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

rkester said:


> Not to mention the fact that he still thinks that he can fly and that is his power.


Maybe he just listened to the recap at the beginning of the episode that (incorrectly) referred to him as "the flying brother" (or, possibly "the brother who could fly", but I think it was the former).


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

hapdrastic said:


> Regardless, if she had run to the bathroom and yanked it out herself he still could have just looked at her hand and seen that there were no puncture marks to know that it worked.


Not if she had used a bandaid after as someone here suggested. 

She's out to her brother. No telling what that will do to the story. And her Dad, who I still feel deep in his heart is good and is only trying to help Claire. Will he be sad/upset when he finds out that his son was told before he was?

I love reading what others say/think in these threads but man 4 pages is hard to wade thru esp with some of the longer ramblings. If you don't get in early, its overwhelming.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

rkester said:


> Not to mention the fact that he still thinks that he can fly and that is his power. Did he not notice that something happened when he was with Isaak and finished the painting?


I think Peter understands his power better than you are giving him credit for. He was supremely confident that he could fly in last nights episode, I believe, because he knew he was with his brother.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

glumlord said:


> Thank you unicorn, my comments were relevant based on this episode.
> 
> Empathy is quite often described as being linked to another person emotionally at a different level, even to the point where when one person feels pain they will feel the same pain.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry if you considered that rude. I didn't think it was rude at all. It's no more rude than trying to keep up with every post on a thread and having to read redundant theories/observations over and over again.

You changed your post, but you originally challenged me to find instances in previous threads where it had been mentioned. Here you go. 
From the thread for the Pilot episode:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4423159&highlight=empath#post4423159

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4424270&highlight=empath#post4424270

From the thread for the 10/9 episode:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4468989&highlight=empathetic#post4468989

From the thread for the 10/16 episode:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4508079&highlight=empath#post4508079

From the thread for the 10/23 episode:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4524368&highlight=empathy#post4524368


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

rkester said:


> Not if she had used a bandaid after as someone here suggested.


Band-Aides don't stop pesky little brothers. He could've easily just ran up to her and ripped it off


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

SeanC said:


> I think Peter understands his power better than you are giving him credit for. He was supremely confident that he could fly in last nights episode, I believe, because he knew he was with his brother.


That may be, but he still seems a little confused about his ability, maybe the full scope of his ability.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

SeanC said:


> I think Peter understands his power better than you are giving him credit for. He was supremely confident that he could fly in last nights episode, I believe, because he knew he was with his brother.


I didn't really see it like that. I saw it as he thinks he can fly and does not know his power is a mimic of his brothers. And when he talked about flying there at brunch, he was doing so to aggravate Nathan. But that is an interesting point. Maybe he knows on a subconscious level that fact just hasn't come to the realization in reality yet?

Which also begs the question... how long or how near does he have to be? What if he took off flying and Nathan didn't follow. Would be continue to fly until he set down somewhere or would his power vanish/fade once he got a distance away? Any thoughts?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> I'm sorry if you considered that rude. I didn't think it was rude at all. It's no more rude than trying to keep up with every post on a thread and having to read redundant theories/observations over and over again.
> 
> You changed your post, but you originally challenged me to find instances in previous threads where it had been mentioned. Here you go.
> From the thread for the Pilot episode:
> ...


But in all but that last example everyone uses "empath" in direct reference to Peter being able to use other "heroes" powers.

What glumlord was pointing out, and as far as I can tell it's still a pretty new idea, is that Peter's powers extend beyond that. He's able to feel the emotions of people others around him...not just copy powers from other heroes. And I'm pretty sure this is a new revelation for this episode because until now we've only seen his power work when around other heroes.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

unicorngoddess said:


> Band-Aides don't stop pesky little brothers. He could've easily just ran up to her and ripped it off


I can see that scenario being played out. The brother is desperate to prove his sister has powers and goes as far as ripping off the bandaid.

Another thing I was thinking about, when he was watching the video they showed someone (her friend?) running her over with a car. Where did they get a car to destroy? It appeared to be in a parkinglot... Wouldnt someone somewhere notice this? either the crashed car/stolen/missing car or that someone just ran over a girl in the parking lot?


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

rkester said:


> Which also begs the question... how long or how near does he have to be? What if he took off flying and Nathan didn't follow. Would be continue to fly until he set down somewhere or would his power vanish/fade once he got a distance away? Any thoughts?


I've actually been wondering this for a few episodes now. I'm hoping they can give us more information about this coming up. This episode made it seem like distance doesn't matter. Unless his empathy for Simone's father is another element of his ability that doesn't require them to be near each other.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> But in all but that last example everyone uses "empath" in direct reference to Peter being able to use other "heroes" powers.
> 
> What glumlord was pointing out, and as far as I can tell it's still a pretty new idea, is that Peter's powers extend beyond that. He's able to feel the emotions of people others around him...not just copy powers from other heroes. And I'm pretty sure this is a new revelation for this episode because until now we've only seen his power work when around other heroes.


Almost exactly what I was going to post, glad I refreshed before I did!


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

unicorngoddess said:


> And I'm pretty sure this is a new revelation for this episode because until now we've only seen his power work when around other heroes.


Is it possible that Simone's father also had some power and that Peter was connecting with him as a result?

Argh, so many things come to mind to discuss! My brothers out of town and we usually talk about the show so you guys will have to bare with me as I spew here.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Spew away! Just don't spew that burger you appear to be eating in your avatar!


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, Peter would have spent a lot of time with Simone's father, thus enhancing whatever connection he may have/maintain with people.


----------



## arcadefreaque (Aug 31, 2006)

rkester said:


> Which also begs the question... how long or how near does he have to be? What if he took off flying and Nathan didn't follow. Would be continue to fly until he set down somewhere or would his power vanish/fade once he got a distance away? Any thoughts?


Well he was only with Isaic the painter _very_ briefly, but was able to use the painter's power to sketch the future when he was in the hospital much later (that day or next?) when he sketched a stick-figure picture of himself levitating near his brother on the roof of that building.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> But in all but that last example everyone uses "empath" in direct reference to Peter being able to use other "heroes" powers.
> 
> What glumlord was pointing out, and as far as I can tell it's still a pretty new idea, is that Peter's powers extend beyond that. He's able to feel the emotions of people others around him...not just copy powers from other heroes. And I'm pretty sure this is a new revelation for this episode because until now we've only seen his power work when around other heroes.


I was referring to that, and I must concede that apparently the word empath was brought up before and I wasn't aware.

I try to keep up on the threads, but it's nigh impossible to remember all the speculation from previous episdes. The fact of the matter is alot of the speculation was correct, and we now saw how close that bond is with the people around him and how it goes further than a simple leeching of powers.

I can admit when I'm wrong but I still think that devdog came off a bit standoffish by assuming I'm a noob.

So lets just say we've established he's an empath and move on


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

arcadefreaque said:


> Well he was only with Isaic the painter _very_ briefly, but was able to use the painter's power to sketch the future when he was in the hospital much later (that day or next?) when he sketched a stick-figure picture of himself levitating near his brother on the roof of that building.


That is true! So maybe the powers have a longer lasting effect on him. So now I gotta ask, do you guys think he can have multiple powers at once?


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Where did he get that from anyway? What's "Euro" about a black guy who doesn't talk?


Maybe he has those clear tail lights on his car.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

choccy said:


> Maybe he has those clear tail lights on his car.


Isn't that more of a Japanese thing?


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

rkester said:


> That is true! So maybe the powers have a longer lasting effect on him. So now I gotta ask, do you guys think he can have multiple powers at once?


I hope so, I think that would be really cool. We'll see though, I'm sure they'll show us this ... eventually!


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

hapdrastic said:


> I didn't think he (cop) actually passed out, I thought he just got dizzy/flustered and ran out of the building.


I just went back to check. 52 minutes in to "Hiro's", you don't see him hit the floor but he clearly is falling forward as if passing out.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Isn't that more of a Japanese thing?


No, they're actually called Euro lights.


----------



## srs5694 (Oct 14, 2001)

dcheesi said:


> What I don't get about the cop's wife storyline is this: he overhears his co-worker's thoughts for five seconds and something slips; yet he spent at least an entire _day_ deliberately listening to his wife's thoughts (even while being intimate) and she never once had a single thought about the other guy?!


First, the cop's powers are still imperfectly controlled, and so far it looks like he can just read "surface" thoughts -- the words that are going through a person's head at that very moment. Second, it's possible that the affair was so emotionally unimportant to the wife that thoughts of it would have been driven far from her mind when her husband started behaving the way she wanted him to behave. Only after her marriage seemed to be getting back on track and he started making easily misinterpreted statements would the guilty thoughts rise to the surface.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

choccy said:


> No, they're actually called Euro lights.


interesting.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> But in all but that last example everyone uses "empath" in direct reference to Peter being able to use other "heroes" powers.
> 
> What glumlord was pointing out, and as far as I can tell it's still a pretty new idea, is that Peter's powers extend beyond that. He's able to feel the emotions of people others around him...not just copy powers from other heroes. And I'm pretty sure this is a new revelation for this episode because until now we've only seen his power work when around other heroes.


Perhaps the girl here has empathic powers that she has not yet developed a use for but Peter can already mimic? or is she just purely love interest now?


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

choccy said:


> Perhaps the girl here has empathic powers that she has not yet developed a use for but Peter can already mimic? or is she just purely love interest now?


I hadn't thought about that, but it completely makes sense now that you mention it.

If that is the case it goes back to the "Power Mimicry" being the base of Peter's supernatural powers and not empathy.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

glumlord said:


> I can admit when I'm wrong but I still think that devdog came off a bit standoffish by assuming I'm a noob.


Please accept my apology. I didn't mean to imply that you were a n00b, but I did misinterpret your post as trying to point out that Peter's power was that of an empath. I didn't realize you were trying to say that he is able to use that power on regular people and not just heroes.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> Please accept my apology. I didn't mean to imply that you were a n00b, but I did misinterpret your post as trying to point out that Peter's power was that of an empath. I didn't realize you were trying to say that he is able to use that power on regular people and not just heroes.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

moonjockey said:


> Did anyone else notice the story in the newspaper about the upcoming eclipse in last nights show


I missed that. Around what time in the show was the newspaper? Or what scene? I still have it on HD, and would like to see what it says. Since an eclipse is featured prominently in the title intro, this may be a significant (but well disguised) teaser clue.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> If a reporter comes to my house for a family brunch and starts talking about me disappearing with a blonde in Las Vegas in front of my wheelchair bound wife and mother, I would proceed to kick his butt to and fro, fore and aft, hither and thither, near and far, yonder and close, here and there, up and down the street.


I would have pointed to my wife and said, "as you can see, I prefer brunettes". 



rkester said:


> Masi was in 4 or 5 episodes of Scrubs (i dont remember seeing him) as well. He was indeed in Goldmember, and is credited as "japanese pedestrian".


I think he was the guy in the "look, it's Godzilla!" scene.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

DMHinCO said:


> About the cop.
> 
> Not particularly smart. Fails his detective exams. Failing in most aspects of his life. Kind of a weak guy.


I think the detective exam thing is interesting. He's failed it repeatedly, and his scumbag ex-partner says he since it's going to be oral this time, he won't be able to blame the dyslexia. That his FBI friend pulled some strings.

The FBI friend, _who knows he is a telepath_, pulled some strings so that he could take an oral detective exam. Obviously, if it's an oral exam, he's going to be able to read the minds of the examiners to get the answers they want, right? And the FBI chick knows he can do this.


----------



## Demandred (Mar 6, 2001)

rkester said:


> If _I_ came upon a car wreck and was going to help someone locked in their car who needed help... *I would have immediately used my arm to break a window, unlock the car and get the person out.*


Have you ever tried to use your arm to break a car window? I don't imagine it would be very easy to do. Maybe using a tire iron or something would work, but if the window is "shatterproof" it might still be hard to get your hand in to open the door.


----------



## arcadefreaque (Aug 31, 2006)

Demandred said:


> Have you ever tried to use your arm to break a car window? I don't imagine it would be very easy to do. Maybe using a tire iron or something would work, but if the window is "shatterproof" it might still be hard to get your hand in to open the door.


Side windows are normally tempered glass, and shatter into little tiny pieces pretty easily with a well planted forearm. Windshields, and some back windows are another story. BTW - you interested in a cheap car stereo???


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

astrohip said:


> I missed that. Around what time in the show was the newspaper? Or what scene? I still have it on HD, and would like to see what it says. Since an eclipse is featured prominently in the title intro, this may be a significant (but well disguised) teaser clue.


In the opening scene, when he's having the dream about Simone's dad, the newspaper he's reading has the eclipse story on the front page.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Demandred said:


> Have you ever tried to use your arm to break a car window? I don't imagine it would be very easy to do. Maybe using a tire iron or something would work, but if the window is "shatterproof" it might still be hard to get your hand in to open the door.


Actually, I have broken a car window with my arm before. When I was a stupid PW'd teen, I broke a window on my GF's car to get her locked in keys out. She was due home and if her folks knew she was with me and not where she was supposed to be she would have been in super deep trouble. At that moment, the urgency, and her consequences (and mine since I wouldnt get to see her) motivated me to do stupid stuff. So I broke the window with my arm (wrapped my jacket around my elbow and backarmed it) and she said it happened at the movies where she was supposed to be. I did not find it that difficult to do. My arm hurt after.

My point was, I think 99% of people in that situation DL was in would break the window with their arm or foot or an object laying around. Not stand there looking at the window trying to decide if they were going to use their powers to reach in.

Make sense?


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

JETarpon said:


> The FBI friend, _who knows he is a telepath_, pulled some strings so that he could take an oral detective exam. Obviously, if it's an oral exam, he's going to be able to read the minds of the examiners to get the answers they want, right? And the FBI chick knows he can do this.


I totally missed this angle! This really changes things. Do you think she (Hanson) knowingly arranged this "sure thing" interview with full knowledge of his capabilities giving him an ace in the hole? Maybe she is using him to such a degree to help her with Sylar that she did not care if she walked over him/let him cheat? Is she that shallow?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Fahtrim said:


>


Wow! Are those the polar bears from Lost?


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

rkester said:


> My point was, I think 99% of people in that situation DL was in would break the window with their arm or foot or an object laying around. Not stand there looking at the window trying to decide if they were going to use their powers to reach in.


Maybe he was deciding which of the two to try first? There are pros & cons to each approach, and since he has both available to him, unlike the rest of us, he has a decision to make.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

rkester said:


> Actually, I have broken a car window with my arm before. When I was a stupid PW'd teen, I broke a window on my GF's car to get her locked in keys out. She was due home and if her folks knew she was with me and not where she was supposed to be she would have been in super deep trouble. At that moment, the urgency, and her consequences (and mine since I wouldnt get to see her) motivated me to do stupid stuff. So I broke the window with my arm (wrapped my jacket around my elbow and backarmed it) and she said it happened at the movies where she was supposed to be. I did not find it that difficult to do. My arm hurt after.
> 
> My point was, I think 99% of people in that situation DL was in would break the window with their arm or foot or an object laying around. Not stand there looking at the window trying to decide if they were going to use their powers to reach in.
> 
> Make sense?


I find this really hard to believe. You had a girlfriend?


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

rkester said:


> Actually, I have broken a car window with my arm before. When I was a stupid PW'd teen, I broke a window on my GF's car to get her locked in keys out. She was due home and if her folks knew she was with me and not where she was supposed to be she would have been in super deep trouble. At that moment, the urgency, and her consequences (and mine since I wouldnt get to see her) motivated me to do stupid stuff. So I broke the window with my arm (wrapped my jacket around my elbow and backarmed it) and she said it happened at the movies where she was supposed to be. I did not find it that difficult to do. My arm hurt after.
> 
> My point was, I think 99% of people in that situation DL was in would break the window with their arm or foot or an object laying around. Not stand there looking at the window trying to decide if they were going to use their powers to reach in.
> 
> Make sense?


I got the impression that he was trying to decide what to do. Break the window or use super power and maybe be seen. I honestly didn't think that much about that scene, only laughed at Hiro's comment about not having super strength too.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

rkester said:


> I totally missed this angle! This really changes things. Do you think she (Hanson) knowingly arranged this "sure thing" interview with full knowledge of his capabilities giving him an ace in the hole? Maybe she is using him to such a degree to help her with Sylar that she did not care if she walked over him/let him cheat? *Is she that shallow?*


Yes.

She ran up on Radioactive Man's house without callign for backup (even though PsyCop said she should) because she was all too eager to go take Sylar down.

Sylar is her White Whale, and she doesn't care what she has to do to harpoon him.


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

We couldnt have seen his power if he broke the window. Also, in moments of panic people do odd things and often not obvious things. Considering that they hang up on 911 calls to call their grandparents when someone breaks into their house, I can give people a lot of stress.

I think Micha knows that his mom has two personalities and has covered for it. Hes the link for her to get back her other side and for DL to forgive her. The two Niki's are extreme. One is soft, sweet, caring, helpless, the other is hard core cold unforging ripping people in half. Each can not access the other side so tehy are lacking a balance.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

busyba said:


> Yes.
> 
> She ran up on Radioactive Man's house without callign for backup (even though PsyCop said she should) because she was all too eager to go take Sylar down.
> 
> Sylar is her White Whale, and she doesn't care what she has to do to harpoon him.


And I think Sylar is so going to kick her arse!! I told my hubby last night I bet she doesn't last the season. I imagine Sylar kills her because she's annoying him!


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

glumlord said:


> Thank you unicorn, my comments were relevant based on this episode.
> 
> Empathy is quite often described as being linked to another person emotionally at a different level, even to the point where when one person feels pain they will feel the same pain.
> 
> ...












Is this reference too obscure?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

balboa dave said:


> Is this reference too obscure?


Yes.


----------



## alltimesaresoon (Jul 28, 2006)

I think


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Figaro said:


> Wow! Are those the polar bears from Lost?


Would you PLEASE stop talking about LOST in the Hero's thread. Otherwise I might have to mention how much better Heros is thabn LOST!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> But in all but that last example everyone uses "empath" in direct reference to Peter being able to use other "heroes" powers.
> 
> What glumlord was pointing out, and as far as I can tell it's still a pretty new idea, is that Peter's powers extend beyond that. He's able to feel the emotions of people others around him...not just copy powers from other heroes. And I'm pretty sure this is a new revelation for this episode because until now we've only seen his power work when around other heroes.


Sorry, I've got to side with devdogaz on this one (and, by the way, glumlord, let's not make up derogatory names).

When the show first started it was suspected that Peter could not fly, but his brother could. Then Peter's very vivid dreams about flying were due to his emphatic abilities. It was only later that we found out that he was a mimic, but the "empath" sstuck around for a while longer.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

RBlount said:


> Would you PLEASE stop talking about LOST in the Hero's thread. Otherwise I might have to mention how much better Heros is thabn LOST!


But that would make you a liar!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

To the poster who said he was too lazy to read all the past threads, you can also use the Search tool (but you would probably have to search multiplle key words (Goldmember, Gold Member, Austin Powers).

To glumlord: you did use the search tool and only found one instance of "empath", while devdogaz found 5. What's up with that?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

unicorngoddess said:


> But in all but that last example everyone uses "empath" in direct reference to Peter being able to use other "heroes" powers.
> 
> What glumlord was pointing out, and as far as I can tell it's still a pretty new idea, is that Peter's powers extend beyond that. He's able to feel the emotions of people others around him...not just copy powers from other heroes. And I'm pretty sure this is a new revelation for this episode because until now we've only seen his power work when around other heroes.


I just got caught up on the most recent three pages of this thread. It looks like everyone is now friends again, mostly  I guess in the interest of self-aggrandization, though, I'll point out one other post about empathy that I made in a previous episode's thread, that suggests the extent of Peter's powers is more than mimicry but extends to feeling the emotions of others around him: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4528900#post4528900



danterner said:


> Further support for this can be found in the first or second episode, when Peter and his mother are talking with each other. I cannot recall the exact dialog, but it was something along the lines of:
> 
> [Peter]: Remember when my brother was away from home and he hurt himself, and somehow I knew?


It didn't come up in the searches mentioned, because although I was responding to a post about empathy I didn't use the word itself in my response.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

balboa dave said:


> Is this reference too obscure?


Umm, no, not on this thread. Or at least it shouldn't be. Especially if you look at the image URL.


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

ruexp67 said:


> Well, he does know that Claire is adopted.


But do we know he is not? I know it hasn't been mentioned, but there is that possibility and also the chance they both have the same parents.



dcheesi said:


> What I don't get about the cop's wife storyline is this: he overhears his co-worker's thoughts for five seconds and something slips; yet he spent at least an entire _day_ deliberately listening to his wife's thoughts (even while being intimate) and she never once had a single thought about the other guy?!


The cop states he can only read strong emotional thoughts so it would stand to reason that even if she lightly thought of partner he wouldn't be a strong thought (unless she compared the two sexually).


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

LordFett said:


> The cop states he can only read strong emotional thoughts so it would stand to reason that even if she lightly thought of partner he wouldn't be a strong thought (unless she compared the two sexually).


Now that would be just messed up!!


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

headroll said:


> He was thinking something to the effect of :
> 
> "Loser ... I am hitting his wife and it is so SWEET!
> 
> -Roll


What is it with shows these days? I often feel that actors INTENTIONALLY don't enunciate well. I've had to result to turning on my S3's Closed Captioning to be able to read what some people (cop's wife) was thinking!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Bighouse said:


> What is it with shows these days? I often feel that actors INTENTIONALLY don't enunciate well. I've had to result to turning on my S3's Closed Captioning to be able to read what some people (cop's wife) was thinking!


I think it's a technical problem. I've seen people comment on stuff like this, and also claim that the music is way too loud such that one can't hear the dialogue. But I have never experienced either of those, and I tend to have trouble hearing people in person.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Bighouse said:


> What is it with shows these days? I often feel that actors INTENTIONALLY don't enunciate well. I've had to result to turning on my S3's Closed Captioning to be able to read what some people (cop's wife) was thinking!


Seriously, not meant as a flame, but comments like "people are mumbling more often lately" is a indicator of hearing loss. Get yourself checked out.

The dialog was perfectly fine to my ears. Everything was understandable.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Unbeliever said:


> Seriously, not meant as a flame, but comments like "people are mumbling more often lately" is a indicator of hearing loss. Get yourself checked out.
> 
> The dialog was perfectly fine to my ears. Everything was understandable.
> 
> --Carlos V.


Seriously I have had my hearing checked and it is just fine. The dialogue is not always clear on thes shows.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Unbeliever said:


> Seriously, not meant as a flame, but comments like "people are mumbling more often lately" is a indicator of hearing loss. Get yourself checked out.
> 
> The dialog was perfectly fine to my ears. Everything was understandable.
> 
> --Carlos V.


I'll continue to insist it's a problem with their audio setup / surround sound. I have a separate speaker for the center channel, I don't have the problem. I think either audio mixed for surround is getting hosed when all sent through 1 or 2 TV speakers, or the people having problems don't have a correctly setup center channel. I wouldn't be surprised some shows get mixed with a center channel in mind that ends up being hosed if you get it all combined later. If someone is using a TiVo with the output being the RF connector they aren't even getting stereo, just one mono mix of it all.

I will occasionally use CC to tell what someone said, but usually it's some medical jargon I'm not familiar with, a UK accent , or colloquialism I'm unfamiliar with.


----------



## xultar (Jun 15, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> And what I was pointing out was that the fact that Peter is an empath has been known and widely discussed for several weeks. I don't really expect someone to go back and read all the threads, but to think that they're coming here with some neato bit of new information is kind of naive.


Not really because he only has powers when he's with another Hero. The father was not a hero but he did make an empathic bond enough to share dreams.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Idearat said:


> I'll continue to insist it's a problem with their audio setup / surround sound.


It could also be a problem with the local feed...?


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

I can hear them fine. I don't find the music loud at all. The commercials are painful.

Cop is learning how to focuse but it takes a lot of his energy. He also tends to 'listen' physicaly even thou the voices are in his mind.

Peter may be an empath as well. We are assuming one ability, but once again, Hiro bends time and space. Teleporting and stopping time are not really related. It can be assumed that Peter is also an empath. He commends on his knowing when his brother was injured earlier in the series. Possibly he is empathic in his sleep, because I think all of those happened while he was sleeping.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Bighouse said:


> What is it with shows these days? I often feel that actors INTENTIONALLY don't enunciate well. I've had to result to turning on my S3's Closed Captioning to be able to read what some people (cop's wife) was thinking!


The "voices in his head" are a special case; they apply some sort of audio effect as a cue that it's a mental voice.



Idearat said:


> I'll continue to insist it's a problem with their audio setup / surround sound. I have a separate speaker for the center channel, I don't have the problem. I think either audio mixed for surround is getting hosed when all sent through 1 or 2 TV speakers, or the people having problems don't have a correctly setup center channel. I wouldn't be surprised some shows get mixed with a center channel in mind that ends up being hosed if you get it all combined later.


Sorry, I've got a center channel and I still had problems this week. Self-calibrated using Avia DVD, w/ RatShack SPL Meter for exact audio level balancing. I've also double-checked using receiver test tones at some point, and nothing was significantly off. OTOH, doesn't TiVo itself sometimes mangle ProLogic surround in the recording? (OTA TiVo, not DirecTV)


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

rkester said:


> Not to mention the fact that he still thinks that he can fly and that is his power. Did he not notice that something happened when he was with Isaak and finished the painting?


Peter is very aware of his abilities. He knows that he can paint the future when and after his is around Isaac(k?) and he knows that he can fly when he is around his brother. He was so confident about flying when he was with Nathan because he knows he can fly around Nathan but not on his own.

Give Peter a little credit, he's a pretty smart guy and while he probably doesn't know the scope of his power, he seems to have the basic idea down.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I may be smeeking (I did do a search on "car window" and only found discussion about DL) ... but did anyone else notice that Claire's brother locked himself in the car with no keys (after all, he didn't try to drive away from the "freaks"), but eventually lowered the window electronically anyway? Stuff like that just bugs me to no end.


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

MitchO said:


> I may be smeeking (I did do a search on "car window" and only found discussion about DL) ... but did anyone else notice that Claire's brother locked himself in the car with no keys (after all, he didn't try to drive away from the "freaks"), but eventually lowered the window electronically anyway? Stuff like that just bugs me to no end.


Maybe they are like a lot of the rural areas around here and people leave there keys in the car with the car unlocked. Many of my co-workers casually toss their keys into the passenger seat or leave them in the ignition when they go inside.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

MitchO said:


> I may be smeeking (I did do a search on "car window" and only found discussion about DL) ... but did anyone else notice that Claire's brother locked himself in the car with no keys (after all, he didn't try to drive away from the "freaks"), but eventually lowered the window electronically anyway? Stuff like that just bugs me to no end.


Don't worry, you didn't smeek and that bugged me too 

If the keys had been in the car and he truly was as freaked as they played him, he probably would have driven off. Yes, I know, he isn't old enough to drive, but that usually doesn't matter in times of panic.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Maybe the keys were in and he just doesn't know how to drive...


----------



## avery (May 29, 2006)

balboa dave said:


> Is this reference too obscure?


Not for me it's not!


----------



## Squeege96 (May 1, 2006)

HoosierFan said:


> Since no one responded and I didn't want to be the fourth person to ask, I went to the NBC and watched the last couple of minutes...
> 
> After DL hung up the phone they showed that there was an "Out of Order" sign on the phone, implying that Micah made the phone work.
> 
> They then showed a scene of "Jessica" hanging up and loading her gun.


Thanks for posting it Hoosier! :up:


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I just wanted to make sure that everybody remembers:

Rena Sofer
King Hawt


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

balboa dave said:


> Is this reference too obscure?


That is always the first thing I think of when I see or hear the word "empath". It was the first time I ever heard the word.


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Wow! Are those the polar bears from Lost?


Only 140 posts before we get a Lost reference!
People are slipping......

Lost Lost Lost!


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

Sadara said:


> I've actually been wondering this for a few episodes now. I'm hoping they can give us more information about this coming up. This episode made it seem like distance doesn't matter. Unless his empathy for Simone's father is another element of his ability that doesn't require them to be near each other.


He can see dead people.

... or at least very sick/almost-but-not-quite-dead-yet people....

yeah...


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Jericho Dog said:


> He can see dead people.
> 
> ... or at least very sick/almost-but-not-quite-dead-yet people....
> 
> yeah...


That's Ghost Whisperer.....


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

wprager said:


> To the poster who said he was too lazy to read all the past threads, you can also use the Search tool (but you would probably have to search multiplle key words (Goldmember, Gold Member, Austin Powers).
> 
> To glumlord: you did use the search tool and only found one instance of "empath", while devdogaz found 5. What's up with that?


I did a search for the base word empath since I figured other variations would incorporate that portion of word.

I believe the only criteria I selected were in last 3 months and the word empath. I tried to re-create the search today but didn't get the same results. Today I got 3-4 hits instead of just the one topic.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

wprager said:


> Umm, no, not on this thread. Or at least it shouldn't be. Especially if you look at the image URL.


I know the race (can't remember the name) that deanna troy was, were known for the empathic prowess.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

glumlord said:


> I know the race (can't remember the name) that deanna troy was, were known for the empathic prowess.


Betazoid, from Betazed.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

wprager said:


> When the show first started it was suspected that Peter could not fly, but his brother could. Then Peter's very vivid dreams about flying were due to his emphatic abilities.


Emphatically empathic!!!


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

My theory on Peter: not only does he mimic powers of those around him, I think he steals them. His brother can fly supersonic on his own, but couldn't catch Peter. When future-Hiro froze time, everything was dark. I think heroes in Peter's vicinity experience a drop in their power level.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

hapdrastic said:


> Betazoid, from Betazed.


Deanna Troi was an empath because she was a watered down Betazoid, her father being Human. Lwaxana Troi, her Betazoid mother (and presumably all other 'full' Betazoids) is a full telepath.

Tam Elbrun is a good example of another 'full' Betazoid.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> My theory on Peter: not only does he mimic powers of those around him, I think he steals them. His brother can fly supersonic on his own, but couldn't catch Peter. When future-Hiro froze time, everything was dark. I think heroes in Peter's vicinity experience a drop in their power level.


Interesting theory. Nathan did say that when he caught Peter they started to fall. He assumed that he didn't have the strength to hold them both up, but with the way he took off when he was almost abducted, he should have been able to keep them both afloat.

Another :up: for Rena Sofer. I'm glad to see her on something that looks like it's going to be around for a while. She hasn't had a steady job since she left General Hospital. I've always thought she was incredibly beautiful. I thought she was great in this and I hope we see more of her. It would be wild if she had some ability as well.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> Interesting theory. Nathan did say that when he caught Peter they started to fall. He assumed that he didn't have the strength to hold them both up, but with the way he took off when he was almost abducted, he should have been able to keep them both afloat.


We talked about this in the thread for the second chapter. Being able to fly is one thing, but lifting 160lbs+ of squirming, falling body with just one hand is VERY HARD. Like Nathan said in this chapter, he can fly, but he doesn't have super strength. Nathan didn't hit the ground (I assume, since he was not hospitalized) so he didn't lose his ability to fly in the encounter.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

choccy said:


> We talked about this in the thread for the second chapter. Being able to fly is one thing, but lifting 160lbs+ of squirming, falling body with just one hand is VERY HARD. Like Nathan said in this chapter, he can fly, but he doesn't have super strength. Nathan didn't hit the ground (I assume, since he was not hospitalized) so he didn't lose his ability to fly in the encounter.


I don't know about that. With the amount of thrust he's able to lift off with, the momentum alone would have been enough to get them both back up to the rooftop.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> I don't know about that. With the amount of thrust he's able to lift off with, the momentum alone would have been enough to get them both back up to the rooftop.


He still has to be strong enough to hold on.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> I don't know about that. With the amount of thrust he's able to lift off with, the momentum alone would have been enough to get them both back up to the rooftop.


Your arm joint is only so strong - chances are if Nathan had tried to take off like he did when HRG tried to capture him, he would have probably just ripped Peter's arm off 

(side-topic, but sort of related: this is like when you see superman fly up to catch someone falling, and when they meet the falling person suddenly changes direction and speed as superman continues on up. That would kill you!)

Also, remember back then Nathan was still trying to hide his ability from Peter, so what we're not accounting for is that Nathan may have dropped him a floor or so on purpose. Peter didn't look very banged up the next day.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

What? How does the subway being dark indicate peter stole hiro's powers? That makes absolutely no sense. Time was still frozen. It was unfrozen when hiro disappeared. How did Hiro disappear if peter stole his powers? Sorry, no way can we infer that. The subway was dark because of light flickerings. It was discussed before.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Regarding Nathan, flying, and holding on... In issue #3 of the companion graphic novel, Nathan flew up to and into a burning window 4 stories up, grabbed a helpless lady inside and flew back down holding her with his right arm around her. 

I think he is more than capable of holding onto someone as long as they aren't struggling, weigh a lot (this lady probably weighs 110lbs), or are coming in the opposite direction as he is when he grabs them.

And I wouldn't be suprized if we found out that he had at least a bit of strength powers to go with the flying.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

rkester said:


> Regarding Nathan, flying, and holding on... In issue #3 of the companion graphic novel, Nathan flew up to and into a burning window 4 stories up, grabbed a helpless lady inside and flew back down holding her with his right arm around her.
> 
> I think he is more than capable of holding onto someone as long as they aren't struggling, weigh a lot (this lady probably weighs 110lbs), or are coming in the opposite direction as he is when he grabs them.


Isn't that pretty much what I have been saying for weeks? 



> And I wouldn't be suprized if we found out that he had at least a bit of strength powers to go with the flying.


Nathan said he didn't have super strength this week.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

choccy said:


> Isn't that pretty much what I have been saying for weeks?
> 
> Nathan said he didn't have super strength this week.


Has he ever tested it? He seems to want to deny that he has any powers at all, while his brother is doing everything he can to see what he's capable of.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> Has he ever tested it? He seems to want to deny that he has any powers at all, while his brother is doing everything he can to see what he's capable of.


I wonder that as well. In the comic, he used the powers and even made a comment about what he was doing being insane and something that Peter would do. Then when he was done he thought to himself, "Petey eat your heart out".

So we know he is using them and has acknowledged at least to himself that he can fly. I wonder if he has tried to lift something or anything.

And the strength I am thinking of may not be super, it may just be enough for his body to handle the flying, take offs and landings, that sort of thing. Which combined with adrenaline could be enough to carry someone or catch someone perhaps.

In real life, normal people do amazing things when their bodies let them in emergencies etc.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> Has he ever tested it? He seems to want to deny that he has any powers at all, while his brother is doing everything he can to see what he's capable of.


His 'power' is flight. I don't see why he'd also develop super strength. Same with Claire, her ability is healing, but I see no evidence she is also strong (she gets beat up and killed pretty easy, so it seems) yet people seem to think healing and super strength also go hand-in-hand.

If anyone suggests the cop's mind reading ability must also give him super strength, I'm gonna scream 

I'm sure Nathan knows he is not super strong without going out of his way to test it. Like anyone else he probably picks things up, opens things, etc. and they didn't suddenly get easier to do. That's how he knows. If you're having trouble opening a jar you're not going to need an iron girder to test if you have super strength or not


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

choccy said:


> His 'power' is flight. I don't see why he'd also develop super strength. Same with Claire, her ability is healing, but I see no evidence she is also strong (she gets beat up and killed pretty easy, so it seems) yet people seem to think healing and super strength also go hand-in-hand.
> 
> If anyone suggests the cop's mind reading ability must also give him super strength, I'm gonna scream
> 
> I'm sure Nathan knows he is not super strong without going out of his way to test it. Like anyone else he probably picks things up, opens things, etc. and they didn't suddenly get easier to do. That's how he knows. If you're having trouble opening a jar you're not going to need an iron girder to test if you have super strength or not


But is his power really flight, or tactile telekenesis? Tactile telekenesis is the current fanboy theory of how Superman can catch a plane without it tearing apart, or how Lois Lane could 'fly' in Superman The Movie when she was holding Superman's hand.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm pretty sure it's not flying like a bird. I don't see his arms flapping and he made a sonic boom.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

Did anyone notice the Target Christmas commercial that ran during this episode? The first one of the year that I've seen. Ugh.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

busyba said:


> Here's the weird part. If you pay attnetion to the big brother's end of the phone conversation with Linderman, Linderman actually *agrees* to give him the painting. Big bro says, "yes, straight to the gallery. I appreciate it". But then he tells little bro that Linderman refused. What up wit dat?


That seemed straightforward to me -- and also addressed the "why couldn't they just email a picture of it" question.

Nathan absolutely does not want Peter doing anything regarding the powers, especially not something that will create publicity. If Nathan just did nothing, there is nothing really to stop Peter from pursuing the picture another way (such as by having Simone arrange for that email of a photo -- "for the studio's records, so sorry for the inconvenience."

By arranging the original to be shipped, he can "disappear" it, using it as a hold over his brother, delay it until after the election, or whatever. He's big on control.

I don't think he is actually doing this to help Peter.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

FreakyD said:


> Interesting theory about Sylar...essentially positing that Sylar acquires powers by stealing the brains?
> 
> I'd disagree, only because Sylar has been referred to as 'Patient Zero'.


But what if the mechanism by which he GOT his powers is whatever makes him "Patient Zero" but the powers he got BY that mechanism is stealing other people's powers, and is somehow related to the brain thing?


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

choccy said:


> I'm a little disappointed they never explained what happened to the cop at the store after he passed out.. they totally ignored that this week. I assume he passed out, more cops showed up, recognized him and took him away/home/whatever without any trouble because the next time we see him, he's at home as if nothing happened. It wouldn't have taken 30 seconds for them to finish that scene though!


I take for granted that something DID happen after he passed out and before he got home, but that neither he nor we know about it yet. This show seems a bit too tightly crafted for them to blow off something that obvious - especially since it only needed a line of dialogue here or there to explain it, not a lengthy scene -- and since the only possible point of the scene in the first place was to show him passing out.

Either his control over his powers comes and goes (and he was probably quite.. umm... relaxed... and tired at that point, as opposed to when he is focused and on duty) or there was some other influence going on.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

Figaro said:


> Where did he get that from anyway? What's "Euro" about a black guy who doesn't talk?


Good question, but remember, we first SAW Nathan interacting with the guy when he ran outside with HRG and the guy in question chasing him. But no doubt, inside the complex, he had at least SOME additional contact with them. We just don't know what. Maybe the black guy is European and we'll find out if and when he speaks.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

arcadefreaque said:


> Well he was only with Isaic the painter _very_ briefly, but was able to use the painter's power to sketch the future when he was in the hospital much later (that day or next?) when he sketched a stick-figure picture of himself levitating near his brother on the roof of that building.


And then, later, when he was with Isaac and started painting right there, he was able to completely duplicate Isaac's style and seamlessly finish the painting.

Maybe it was just a doodle, but from his sketchbook, Isaac's usual "doodles" are very detailed.

Possibly, just possibly, Peter's mimicry of someone else's powers diminishes over either time or physical distance.

(I was seriously concerned when it looked like he was going to jump out of the window this week, then confused when he did -- only to find it was a "dream" and not an actual additional flying event. He sure couldn't fly when leaping off that playground equipment.)


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

rkester said:


> My point was, I think 99% of people in that situation DL was in would break the window with their arm or foot or an object laying around. Not stand there looking at the window trying to decide if they were going to use their powers to reach in.
> 
> Make sense?


Not really. That's like saying that 99% of people who have a key would still kick in a door. Would you have broken your friend's window if you had a key? His body hid his actions, neither of the people in the crashed cars were in any shape to notice much, and he had no reason to care what Hiro and Ando thought they saw.

Really, if you were there, and watched someone run up to a crashed car, stick his arm in the window and open the door, pulling the victim to safety, assuming you even noticed, would you be more likely to say "My God, he just stuck his arm through the glass!" or "Wow, that heat haze was weird... I thought the window was closed until he stuck his arm in through it."

Yes, the delay was strange, but we also don't know if using his power hurts at all. I could imagine that it feels really creepy and he was gearing up for it.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Philosofy said:


> But is his power really flight, or tactile telekenesis? Tactile telekenesis is the current fanboy theory of how Superman can catch a plane without it tearing apart, or how Lois Lane could 'fly' in Superman The Movie when she was holding Superman's hand.


Hmm.. if that were the case he could have easily carried Peter. That takes us back to whether or not he even wanted to carry or drop him.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Someone said something about Nathan letting Peter fall a bit or get "damaged" a bit to make the cover story more convincing. If this is the case, I could see how Nathan might do anything unscrupulous to Peter to further his own career.

Including dropping him instead of carrying him.
And making that painting go away so that Peter cannot complete his supposedly crazy quest.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok, first of all, Peter doesn't steal the powers from other heroes. The only piece of evidence for this is Nathan not being able to hold on, which is 100% logical given their powers and situation. Do not forget that this is quite possibly the first time either one of them flew, I'm sure it was difficult to do without trying to catch a 180lb man falling 7+ stories.

Secondly, count me in as one of the people who believe Linderman is Sylar. The only reason for me not to believe this, is the fact that he agreed to give the painting to Nathan. But, it could be part of a set-up, we just don't know yet.

And lastly, I don't think Claire was trying to show her powers to her brother, I think she's just an idiot. There has been zero evidence that she even has average intelligence. She stuck her hand down a garbage disposal without first turning it off? That's just stupid, even with her powers considering we don't know if her fingers would grow back if they got obliterated by the disposal. She also took a pan out of the oven with only one oven mitt, and I don't think it was on purpose. It looked like she felt dumb when she did it, and she should have. No, I think she left the tape there because she's stupid. And even if that wasn't her reason, she is still the least intelligent person on the show.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Does Claire feel pain when she does these things? When she grabs the hot muffin pan, it would really hurt at the time, even though she heals a minute later and is spared the week of recovery time. When a car hits her, you would think she would feel a lot of pain just in that instance--enough to make me stop these little experiments. 

Last week I cut myself at work--just a little cut. I still have a scar now, but in another week it will have disappeared just like Claire's would. It's just a question of time. Of course, no amount of time would heal some of the stuff she's recovered from.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

It looks like they are inconsistent with her feeling pain. She said ow when shot with the staple gun, and winced when she picked up the hot pan. She didn't make a sound when her hand was in the disposal or fell from the bridge. Maybe she's not feeling pain, but her brain expects that she should feel pain, so is sometimes giving her the illusion. It's either sloppy acting or directing, but it's definitely inconsistent.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

This show makes me really look forward to Mondays. You know what bothers me just a little bit though? I've been in on the threads about the show and realized they sound just like when we talk about Lost. Well, how we used to talk about Lost when it premiered. There were tons of speculation over what's on the island, are there mystical forces at work, yada yada yada. I just don't want Heros to turn into the perpetual mysteries-with-no-end-in-sight fest that Lost is.

I noticed the cop looking at the mark on his shoulder. I watch the show, but people made reference to the same mark on someone else. My first impression of it was that it was like the one on the other heroes but just not "complete" or fully-formed yet. Did I miss allusions that there is a separate symbol for some people? I can't believe the cop is a bad guy, he's just too nice a character. He's shown nothing but concern for everyone.

Hiro's got to be a little quicker on the draw when it comes to using his powers. I know it's better visually, but he really waited until the last second to freeze everything.

I hadn't considered the possibility of Sprague going "boom"! I can't see how it fits in though with the end of the world. It's been assumed that the explosion is part of the end, and that the Cheerleader is key. Wait! I just thought of something. This is only speculation, but....


Spoiler



The Cheerleader is the only person in their group who can probably get close to Sprague


Anyway....

The one thing I find amazing more than anything is that if I could fly, I'd be flying all over the place!!!!!! :up: Yet Nathan seems to dislike doing it, and Peter just doesn't! I want to slap them! Hell yeah I'd have a costume (with a cape, gotta have a cape for flying) and you'd see me buzziing everybody!

I can't wait for next week. I'm so pleased to actually have a show to look forward too. I find it actually hard to let my Tivo get a head start, I want to start watching it when it airs.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

johnperkins21 said:


> It looks like they are inconsistent with her feeling pain. She said ow when shot with the staple gun, and winced when she picked up the hot pan. She didn't make a sound when her hand was in the disposal or fell from the bridge. Maybe she's not feeling pain, but her brain expects that she should feel pain, so is sometimes giving her the illusion. It's either sloppy acting or directing, but it's definitely inconsistent.


There's different levels of pain. She seems to feel it and recognize it, making it uncomfortable, but that's about it. It's probably just not intense enough where it can overcome any conscious control you have. Like when you grab something hot, even though you try to do it, you let go because the pain is too great. She doesn't feel it at that level. She probably feels it at the level of what would be a strong pinch.... it hurts, but you can still control yourself.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

bobcarn said:


> Anyway....
> 
> The one thing I find amazing more than anything is that if I could fly, I'd be flying all over the place!!!!!! :up: Yet Nathan seems to dislike doing it, and Peter just doesn't! I want to slap them! Hell yeah I'd have a costume (with a cape, gotta have a cape for flying) and you'd see me buzziing everybody!


No capes. Didn't you ever see The Incredibles?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rkester said:


> My point was, I think 99% of people in that situation DL was in would break the window with their arm or foot or an object laying around. Not stand there looking at the window trying to decide if they were going to use their powers to reach in.
> 
> Make sense?


No.

Because 100% of people don't have DL'ss power.

I saw it as he was seeing where the latch was and getting himself ready to use his powers.

I find it very funny that many here assume that these guys have perfect control over their powers. Maybe he has to psyche himself up to use them except in knee-jerk reaction situations. I bet Hiro doesn't have to squint his eyes in the future. Or that the artist "needs" to be high. And we know that Radioactive Man can't control his powers. Nor can the Cop (just because he was reading his wife's mind doesn't mean he could read everything in there...he has shown he has limited control over his power). And Nikki/Jesse? Don't get me started on lack of control.

These are all just manifestations of superheroes who are still learning themselves. See the debate over what Peter knows and doesn't know about his power(s).

Afterall, they don't have Professor Xavier's School for Mutants in this universe. Every stinking inconsistency in the powers can be explained by "they can't control them properly (yet)."


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> But is his power really flight, or tactile telekenesis? Tactile telekenesis is the current fanboy theory of how Superman can catch a plane without it tearing apart, or how Lois Lane could 'fly' in Superman The Movie when she was holding Superman's hand.


I prefer the answer that it's a comic book.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> No capes. Didn't you ever see The Incredibles?


That would be:

"No! No capes, darlink!"


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

balboa dave said:


> Is this reference too obscure?


No.

Nice TOS picture there. Hi Def?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> That would be:
> 
> "No! No capes, darlink!"


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

bobcarn said:


> Wait! I just thought of something. This is only speculation, but....


You don't really need to spoilerize _theories_. Only things that have been revealed about future shows (next week's previews, interviews, etc.)


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

I retract my earlier opinion about "Euro Dude" -- on a rewatch, Nathan said that he never said a word, so it can't be his accent that made Nathan decide to call him that. Still, "Euro Dude" has a better ring to it than "Eraser Guy" so I say we go with it.

So, this many episodes into it, does anyone have the slightest clue what the hell Mohinder has to do with anything? At all? I know it looks like next week we might finally find out something, but yeesh.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

bobcarn said:


> I hadn't considered the possibility of Sprague going "boom"! I can't see how it fits in though with the end of the world. It's been assumed that the explosion is part of the end, and that the Cheerleader is key. Wait! I just thought of something. This is only speculation, but....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Great theory, by the way.... and add to that the previously much discussed possibility that Peter will be able to mimic her (assuming she has been saved), and you get TWO for the price of one.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

bobcarn said:


> There's different levels of pain. She seems to feel it and recognize it, making it uncomfortable, but that's about it. It's probably just not intense enough where it can overcome any conscious control you have. Like when you grab something hot, even though you try to do it, you let go because the pain is too great. She doesn't feel it at that level. She probably feels it at the level of what would be a strong pinch.... it hurts, but you can still control yourself.


Yeah, but the relative levels of pain she feels from different incidents should still be the same as the levels normal people feel.

Grabbing a hot pan hurts a lot, but I'd guess that getting your hand mangled by a mechanical grinder hurts far more. She grimaced slightly at the hot pan but didn't even flinch at the hand mangling.

I just chalk it up to "them" not really caring about that minute point, and I'm inclined to share in their apathy.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

danterner said:


> My theory [that Matt (the cop's) story is playing out in the past, that the little orphan girl he rescued was Claire as a younger child, and that the mysterious man trying to abduct her was Peter] seems officially to be blown out of the water by this episode, given that Matt was seen talking on a Motorola Razr. *I guess it could be argued that his story is taking place in 2006, and everyone else is in 2016, but I'm not going to go there. *I liked the hypothesis and it was fun seeing it survive through a few episodes, but I'm pronouncing it dead to me. It was far out there to begin with. Just would have been neat if things had played out that way.


Just so you know, the next time November 7th is Election Day is in 2017. Sorry, I couldn't resist messing with your head.  I didn't buy the theory, anyway. But it was interesting while it lasted.



> I'm pretty sure it's not flying like a bird. I don't see his arms flapping and he made a sonic boom.


I've never heard the act of passing gas described that way, or known it to propel a man to supersonic speeds. 

I enjoyed the episode, even though it was a _little_ slower. Still good stuff.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

crowfan said:


> Who was the guy who played the reporter (at the Petrelli brunch)? He was so familiar....


Stephen Spinella


----------



## srs5694 (Oct 14, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


>


I can't resist:

Edna: It will be bold! Dramatic!
Bob: Yeah!
Edna: Heroic!
Bob: Yeah. Something classic - like Dynaguy. Oh, he had a great look! Oh, the cape and the boots...
Edna: [throws a wadded ball of paper at Bob's head] No capes!
Bob: Isn't that my decision?
Edna: Do you remember Thunderhead? Tall, storm powers? Nice man, good with kids.
Bob: Listen, E...
Edna: November 15th of '58! All was well, another day saved, when? his cape snagged on a missile fin!
Bob: Thunderhead was not the brightest bulb...
Edna: Stratogale! April 23rd, '57! Cape caught in a jet turbine!
Bob: E, you can't generalize about these things...
Edna: Metaman, express elevator! Dynaguy, snag on takeoff! Splashdown, sucked into a vortex!
[shouts]
Edna: No capes!


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

busyba said:


> Yeah, but the relative levels of pain she feels from different incidents should still be the same as the levels normal people feel.
> 
> Grabbing a hot pan hurts a lot, but I'd guess that getting your hand mangled by a mechanical grinder hurts far more. She grimaced slightly at the hot pan but didn't even flinch at the hand mangling.
> 
> I just chalk it up to "them" not really caring about that minute point, and I'm inclined to share in their apathy.


I don't think it's a minute point. It's a big part of her ability. If she does feel pain, then some of the things she may end up doing later seem more heroic, in that she may have to go through pain to help someone else. If she doesn't, then she's not really sacrificing anything but her time to do her heroic duty.

I would just like to see the powers defined a little better, and hope that they eventually do show us the full extent and limitations of them.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

johnperkins21 said:


> I would just like to see the powers defined a little better, and hope that they eventually do show us the full extent and limitations of them.


I think we've already seen everything Claire can do. The full extent of her power is that she can come back from the dead several hours later.. while her limitation is she can't do that while a stick is poking in to her brain


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

srs5694 said:


> I can't resist:
> 
> Edna: It will be bold! Dramatic!
> Bob: Yeah!
> ...


Never look back, it gets in the way of the now!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

choccy said:


> His 'power' is flight. I don't see why he'd also develop super strength. Same with Claire, her ability is healing, but I see no evidence she is also strong (she gets beat up and killed pretty easy, so it seems) yet people seem to think healing and super strength also go hand-in-hand.
> 
> If anyone suggests the cop's mind reading ability must also give him super strength, I'm gonna scream
> 
> I'm sure Nathan knows he is not super strong without going out of his way to test it. Like anyone else he probably picks things up, opens things, etc. and they didn't suddenly get easier to do. That's how he knows. If you're having trouble opening a jar you're not going to need an iron girder to test if you have super strength or not


But we also know that Nathan lies... a lot. At first he was insisting to Peter that he could not fly. What's to say that he is telling the truth about not having super strength? It might be that he's just once again is trying to avoid the responsibility that he feels comes with having these powers.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm going to spoilerize this, but it's just speculation. However, I prefer to have speculation in spoilers myself. 

Maybe Sylar...


Spoiler



... is Mohinder, but like Niki/Jessica, Mohinder doesn't even know it. Maybe his father was conducting experiments on him, and thus he is "Patient Zero". Sylar could have been an unfortunate side-effect of some experiment, maybe trying to either enhance or remove Mohinder's powers. Who knows... but it makes sense to me.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

MickeS said:


> Maybe Sylar...


But didn't we hear Sylar's voice on the answering machine tape? I don't recall the two voices sounding alike...


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Dude, when the cop was reading his former partners mind he clearly said *GOTH*.

hehe had to insert another '_LOST_' reference in here.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

MickeS said:


> I'm going to spoilerize this, but it's just speculation. However, I prefer to have speculation in spoilers myself.
> 
> Maybe Sylar...
> 
> ...


No chance


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

busyba said:


> *Yeah, but the relative levels of pain she feels from different incidents should still be the same as the levels normal people feel.*
> 
> Grabbing a hot pan hurts a lot, but I'd guess that getting your hand mangled by a mechanical grinder hurts far more. She grimaced slightly at the hot pan but didn't even flinch at the hand mangling.
> 
> I just chalk it up to "them" not really caring about that minute point, and I'm inclined to share in their apathy.


But she's _not_ a normal person, so there's nothing to say that the levels of pain she feels should be like that of a normal person.

Also, people are different in how they sense pain. It's been shown that women have a higher tolerance of pain than men. And even within a gender, some people have high tolerances, and others don't. I've known people who don't bother with novacain when they get a filling because they say the novacain is much more uncomfortable than the pain they feel. There's people with a rare condition that are unable to sense any kind of pain at all. And there's people who fall in-between the extremes.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> No capes. Didn't you ever see The Incredibles?


I don't care. I would have a cape. If you're gonna fly, you should do it in style. The cape trailing behind you would just be too awesome.

I'll compromise though and have the cape attached with velcro or something so it can rip off if need be. But by all that's holy and right in the world, there will be a cape! :up:


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

First off, according to various articles I've read, the creators of heroes are well aware of the frustrations people have with Lost and similar shows and are intentionally being quick with revelations and plot developments. I don't think they'd fall into the trap of viewer retention mysteries like Lost therefore, although they could.

Secondly, I don't think claire feels pain. If your brother shoots you with a staple gun while you are trying to convince him you are normal and your super powers were special effects, I think you're going to say OWWWW to try to trick him. It worked pretty well until her hand sucked the blood back into the hole. The muffin burn would have hurt a lot more than she indicated. I thought it was more shock than pain. Whoops... my skin's burning, that sort of thing. If she feels pain she certainly would have at least indicated it in all her various stunts, like the one where her ribs were sticking out of her side.

Forget about a cape, I think he should go with long ribbons, a bunch of them. And something that spins. And neon lights.

Let's combine some ideas here. Suppose Eden is more like a Succubus and can get people to do things by kissing them. What happens if she kisses Peter? Furthermore, would it technically be statutory rape to kiss Claire solely for the purposes of getting her to do something?

I don't think HRG or Eden can be Sylar based on what we've seen, but it's certainly possible. They both seem too surprised at happenings. And would Eden really need to be trailing mohinder if she were sylar? Sylar had seemingly every hero pinned on his map including some pictures.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Re: Claire... haven't you ever done something and said "Ow!" more out of surprise than actual pain?


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

I think Claire inconsistensies with pain are sloppy directing and editing. It's like any other consistency error where a clock shows wildly different times when only a couple seconds have passed. Or a prostitute eating a danish one moment, and a pancake the next. 

And she's much too stupid to think to say "ow" to try and fool her brother.


----------



## shacky (Oct 16, 2003)

PeternJim said:


> Possibly, just possibly, Peter's mimicry of someone else's powers diminishes over either time or physical distance.
> 
> (I was seriously concerned when it looked like he was going to jump out of the window this week, then confused when he did -- only to find it was a "dream" and not an actual additional flying event. He sure couldn't fly when leaping off that playground equipment.)


I have felt all along that Peter was a proximity mimic since I do not recall him ever using any powers while away from the "source". I thought this episode threw that theory out the door but then it was just a dream sequence instead. I really thought he was going to do a freefall out the window.
It would be nice if he could absorb powers ala Rogue from X-Men but I'm not feeling it. If the mimicry is temporary or proximity-based, this could create complications later on.


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> Re: Claire... haven't you ever done something and said "Ow!" more out of surprise than actual pain?


+1

That plus the fact that along with all the other heroes she's pretty new to her powers and isn't yet used to things not hurting makes it seem perfectly normal for her to say "ow".


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

shacky said:


> I have felt all along that Peter was a proximity mimic since I do not recall him ever using any powers while away from the "source"


1) He told Nathan he floated out of bed, but Nathan was not present.
2) He draw a picture of himself floating, AFTER visiting Issac.



> It would be nice if he could absorb powers ala Rogue from X-Men but I'm not feeling it. If the mimicry is temporary or proximity-based, this could create complications later on.


I'm feeling that he absorbs power, and then uses it up later, and that the use itself is not proximity based, just the absorption.


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

stellie93 said:


> Does Claire feel pain when she does these things?


Some people are more resilliant to pain then others. I have a much higher threshold for pain then my wife does. And then there are endorphins. Have you ever seen a mosh pit? Friendly fun violence. I myself am an endorphin junkie and have been known to cause physical pain for the rush afterwards.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

choccy said:


> I'm feeling that he absorbs power, and then uses it up later, and that the use itself is not proximity based, just the absorption.


That's what I think too. Once he's used up the power he can't seem to do it anymore (like witht he flying) Also, maybe the amount of time he spends with the person is related to how much power he stores up to use later. He wasn't around Issac too long that first time and so he was only able to draw stick figures of himself floating instead of a pretty detailed picture.


----------



## arcadefreaque (Aug 31, 2006)

choccy said:


> I'm feeling that he absorbs power, and then uses it up later, and that the use itself is not proximity based, just the absorption.


The only problem that I have with that theory is that he is around his brother quite frequently, but (at least as we know) he doesn't go flying around using up that power everytime. However, he couldn't manage _any_ sort of floating/flying when doing the monkey bar thing in the park. If he goes around sucking up powers for later, you'd think he'd have some leftover "flying power" from his last brotherly visit, at least enough to do "something" when he's trying so hard to fly.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

arcadefreaque said:


> The only problem that I have with that theory is that he is around his brother quite frequently, but (at least as we know) he doesn't go flying around using up that power everytime. However, he couldn't manage _any_ sort of floating/flying when doing the monkey bar thing in the park. If he goes around sucking up powers for later, you'd think he'd have some leftover "flying power" from his last brotherly visit, at least enough to do "something" when he's trying so hard to fly.


Maybe since he can't really control it, he's using it all up in his sleep. That would explain the waking up and leviitating thing.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

To hell with all these baby-step questions. The only question I have about Peter is, how *much* power can he absorb? At some point he's going to be around more than one hero at the same time, so will he get all of their powers? He has the potential to fly, be super-strong, and invulnerable (super-healing, anyways) all at once, or any other combination of powers, even if for a short time. That's what I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

I just want to strangle the cheerleader's mother. She is supposed to be a dog breeder and dog shower. She comes off as a psycotic pet owner. I can't tell if the dog is supposed to be a pom or a long haired chi. It can pass for a long haired chi, barely, but not as a pom, so I must assume that its a chi.

Yet how she acts and how she treats it. Ugh. Thats not what showing and working with dogs is like. Why must these shows make people who show dogs look like complete nut jobs. CSI:NY had to appoligize to the dog community after their dog show episode making us look like a bunch of crazy psycotics with dogs hopped up on drugs.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

arcadefreaque said:


> The only problem that I have with that theory is that he is around his brother quite frequently, but (at least as we know) he doesn't go flying around using up that power everytime. However, he couldn't manage _any_ sort of floating/flying when doing the monkey bar thing in the park. If he goes around sucking up powers for later, you'd think he'd have some leftover "flying power" from his last brotherly visit, at least enough to do "something" when he's trying so hard to fly.


His ability is new, and still weak. That explains why he hasn't been able to retain others abilities for long.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Hound said:


> I just want to strangle the cheerleader's mother. She is supposed to be a dog breeder and dog shower. She comes off as a psycotic pet owner. I can't tell if the dog is supposed to be a pom or a long haired chi. It can pass for a long haired chi, barely, but not as a pom, so I must assume that its a chi.
> 
> Yet how she acts and how she treats it. Ugh. Thats not what showing and working with dogs is like. Why must these shows make people who show dogs look like complete nut jobs. CSI:NY had to appoligize to the dog community after their dog show episode making us look like a bunch of crazy psycotics with dogs hopped up on drugs.


Because a normal run of the mill dog owner/breeder is boring. The ones who treat their dogs like children, giving them birthday parties and little outfits bring in the ratings.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

With all the nitpicking, I'm surprised no one has mentioned this: there is no Interstate 14. There is an Interstate _15_ that does go through Vegas. There's also a town of Littlefield in Arizona northeast of Vegas on I-15.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

alansh said:


> With all the nitpicking, I'm surprised no one has mentioned this: there is no Interstate 14. There is an Interstate _15_ that does go through Vegas. There's also a town of Littlefield in Arizona northeast of Vegas on I-15.


That's not _entirely_ true.. there is a future Interstate 14 planned 

Maybe the story IS based in the future, after I-14 is built.... 

Or maybe they used I-14 specifically because it doesn't exist today.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> Re: Claire... haven't you ever done something and said "Ow!" more out of surprise than actual pain?


Nicely put. C'mon, as Claire has done a love kiss off of a moving car's windshield and survived, a little staple isn't going to hurt her THAT much. Gotta be surprise.

I thought that the staple proved something about the "stick in the head" - the body simply waits until the foreign body is removed before it begins healing.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

I did like the way the blood hopped up into little columns and leapt back into her hand. Didn't understand it, don't see it as consistent with the past healing -- but it was cool.

By the way, I'm going to pay attention next time -- are her ears pierced?


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Hound said:


> I just want to strangle the cheerleader's mother. She is supposed to be a dog breeder and dog shower. She comes off as a psycotic pet owner. I can't tell if the dog is supposed to be a pom or a long haired chi. It can pass for a long haired chi, barely, but not as a pom, so I must assume that its a chi.
> 
> Yet how she acts and how she treats it. Ugh. Thats not what showing and working with dogs is like. Why must these shows make people who show dogs look like complete nut jobs. CSI:NY had to appoligize to the dog community after their dog show episode making us look like a bunch of crazy psycotics with dogs hopped up on drugs.


What bothers me and oogies me out every time is that she lets the dog lick inside of her mouth...... /barf


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Sadara said:


> What bothers me and oogies me out every time is that she lets the dog lick inside of her mouth...... /barf


That doesn't bother me as much as the part where she's cooking and eating while holding the dog.

"Hi bio-parents...would you like a cupcake."

"SURE" *spit, choke, gag*

"Is that dog hair in the icing???"

I would have to refuse ever eating anything in that house.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> That doesn't bother me as much as the part where she's cooking and eating while holding the dog.
> 
> "Hi bio-parents...would you like a cupcake."
> 
> ...


The way she treats that dog,
any shed hair is going to be 100X cleaner than anything you'd find in a Starbucks cupcake.

phox


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

danterner said:


> I can't recall where I heard/read it, but the Heroes production team internally refer to him as
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMDB refers to him as such.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> While I'm not a big fan of smeeking, I don't think it would be fair to have someone go back and read EVERY thread regarding a show. I think what glumlord was trying to point out was that Peter has a deep emotional connection to people around him, not just "heroes" he comes in contact with. And that was pretty relivant in this episode after the death of Simone's father.


I know this was mentioned earlier in the thread, but I wanted to comment on it anyway.

Since we know that he is able to mimic others powers, could it be possible that Simone's father was at the very least a low level empath or a telepath? That could explain a few things just as easy as giving Peter more powers. Plus since he spent so much time with her dad, could it be that they were able to form an empathic or telepathic link over long distances especially near his death?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

busyba said:


> Yeah, but the relative levels of pain she feels from different incidents should still be the same as the levels normal people feel.
> 
> Grabbing a hot pan hurts a lot, but I'd guess that getting your hand mangled by a mechanical grinder hurts far more. She grimaced slightly at the hot pan but didn't even flinch at the hand mangling.
> 
> I just chalk it up to "them" not really caring about that minute point, and I'm inclined to share in their apathy.


My theory... In a lot of the circumstances she was expecting the pain and was able to brace for it. Getting hit by a car, jumping off a catwalk, grabbing a hot pan, sticking her hand in a garbage disposal all probably hurt, but she was ready for it. The stapler (why did he have a staple gun by the computer anyway?) came as a total surprise to her so she reflexively screamed and said "OW!"

Also, maybe the pain is like the healing. It probably hurts like hell at first but goes away very fast. Like when you mash your finger with a hammer. It hurts like a beotch for quite a while, but the actual injury can take weeks to heal completely. To her, it's all just sped up.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

choccy said:


> Or maybe they used I-14 specifically because it doesn't exist today.


Or maybe somebody was looking at old newspapers. California state highway 14 is a freeway that can potentially be used as part of a route from L.A. to Vegas -- and when the L.A. Times redid their weather map about five years ago, they gave it an Interstate route marker, which stayed for about six months until they corrected it (despite me e-mailing them to complain after the second day of the new map).

No, I'm not seriously suggesting that this is what happened.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Sadara said:


> That's Ghost Whisperer.....


Nah, nowhere near enough cleavage.


----------



## DMHinCO (Dec 14, 2000)

johnperkins21 said:


> Or a prostitute eating a danish one moment, and a pancake the next.


I'm not sure of all of the tipping customs around the world, but she can certainly forget about a tip from the pancake.

Separately, the idea of PATIENT ZERO implies, does it not, some passing on of powers to descendents. Doesn't that imply that most of the folks with powers should be similar in age and in appearance?

Euro Dude and Claire don't have age or appearance in common. So is PATIENT ZERO more of an infector? Do they have to come in contact with him?

Have there been any hints in the voiceovers of how the powers were passed on to our numerous heroes?


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

DMHinCO said:


> Separately, the idea of PATIENT ZERO implies, does it not, some passing on of powers to descendents. Doesn't that imply that most of the folks with powers should be similar in age and in appearance?
> 
> Euro Dude and Claire don't have age or appearance in common. So is PATIENT ZERO more of an infector? Do they have to come in contact with him?


Not really. It could all be genetic but starting back many generations ago, and for some reason these new genetic 'features' have only just begun to 'activate'. That would allow Euro Dude and Claire to have at least one distant relative (probably looking a lot like Claire, rather than Euro Dude.) Hmm, but then PATIENT ZERO would have been dead long ago. Unless.. PZ didn't spread the genetics involved, but perhaps some virus.. and the body's natural defense to this virus is to 'activate' these genetic changes.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

johnperkins21 said:


> Or a prostitute eating a danish one moment, and a pancake the next.


I thought it was a bagel, then a pancake, then a bagel again.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Interesting conversation here... I'm a bit surprised at all this Sylar speculation. Hasn't anybody gone to IMDB and looked to see the casting spoiler for who is going to play Sylar? For now, I'm going to treat it much like the idea that Erick Avari is going to play Pappa Suresh: I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

DMHinCO said:


> I'm not sure of all of the tipping customs around the world, but she can certainly forget about a tip from the pancake.
> 
> Separately, the idea of PATIENT ZERO implies, does it not, some passing on of powers to descendents. Doesn't that imply that most of the folks with powers should be similar in age and in appearance?
> 
> ...


This post just reminded me of something. In the last season of The 4400, they dealt with some people that had a certain mutation that was triggered by some kind of radiation or somthing that they were exposed to while in a certain hospital. While the people that were directly effected didn't show any signs of any kind of mutation, their children (and supposedly their grandchildren as well) would start showing signs of mutation that would apparently grow more and more mutated with each generation (thus leading up to the abilities that the 4400 have in the future)

I don't think Patient Zero is an infector and I don't think that it's necessary to have all the Heroes have to be about the same age. What we might be looking for is something that has triggered the mutation. I think someone mentioned that maybe it was the solar eclipse, that's a good theory. But I think all the voice overs are having us believe that these powers are some kind of natural evolutionary process. But it is kinda weird if it is because what are the chances that two randomly mutated people would meet up and get married like Nikki and DL. Then there's Nathan and Peter...they're brothers but what are the chances that the same mutation would effect both brothers. I guess what I'm trying to say is, I have no idea how they got thier mutations


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

WinBear said:


> Interesting conversation here... I'm a bit surprised at all this Sylar speculation. Hasn't anybody gone to IMDB and looked to see the casting spoiler for who is going to play Sylar?


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> Let's combine some ideas here. Suppose Eden is more like a Succubus and can get people to do things by kissing them. What happens if she kisses Peter? *Furthermore, would it technically be statutory rape to kiss Claire solely for the purposes of getting her to do something?*


I don't know but I'd like to see it! Uhmm.. after Claire turns 18 of course.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

slydog75 said:


> I don't know but I'd like to see it! Uhmm.. after Claire turns 18 of course.


I'll be in my bunk


----------



## avery (May 29, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> This post just reminded me of something. In the last season of The 4400, they dealt with some people that had a certain mutation that was triggered by some kind of radiation or somthing that they were exposed to while in a certain hospital. While the people that were directly effected didn't show any signs of any kind of mutation, their children (and supposedly their grandchildren as well) would start showing signs of mutation that would apparently grow more and more mutated with each generation (thus leading up to the abilities that the 4400 have in the future)
> 
> ...But I think all the voice overs are having us believe that these powers are some kind of natural evolutionary process. But it is kinda weird if it is because what are the chances that two randomly mutated people would meet up and get married like Nikki and DL. Then there's Nathan and Peter...they're brothers but what are the chances that the same mutation would effect both brothers. I guess what I'm trying to say is, I have no idea how they got thier mutations


It was the Starlz Mutation. Those "regular" people had the _capacity_ to produce a 4400 child ONLY if they conceived with an existing 4400. Otherwise, just regular children for them.

Yes, the voice-overs do present the heroes' mutations as natural evolutionary ones. [the 4400 were genetically manipulated mutations] Though, the chances of two people with mutations getting together and producing a child in this scenario may seem contrived, it is perfectly plausible. That's how evolution happens - and if it doesn't... no evolution.

Technically, the powers that the Heroes have, would have to ALL be different mutations - if we're to believe this occurred naturally.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

avery said:


> Technically, the powers that the Heroes have, would have to ALL be different mutations - if we're to believe this occurred naturally.


...unless they go the Marvel Comics route, where there's just one mutation (the X-gene) that manifests itself in many different ways.


----------



## avery (May 29, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...unless they go the Marvel Comics route, where there's just one mutation (the X-gene) that manifests itself in many different ways.


Okay - interesting. From a sci-fi perspective, of course the one-gene theory could apply here. However, since I have no frame of reference with the example you cited, my comment was strictly "sci"... no "fi".


----------



## srs5694 (Oct 14, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...unless they go the Marvel Comics route, where there's just one mutation (the X-gene) that manifests itself in many different ways.


This is consistent with some of the interviews I've read, in which they say (spoiler-protected just in case anybody objects to reading this)...



Spoiler



... that the Heroes' abilities reflect their personalities. You wouldn't expect multiple random mutations to affect personalities in any way that's consistent with the abilities those mutations impart. If the mutation affects some area of the brain that's related to personality traits and if that mutation gives some sort of brain-mediated ability, though, it makes sense. This also dovetails with Sylar's apparent focus on brains.


----------

